# Software Update HR20: 0x104



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 12/06/2006
Manufacture 700 - 0x104

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72035

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Extended Staggered Rollout:* Small subset of users first (mostly Pacific Timezone), then a gradual increaes of the user base. primarily by timezones. Being that this is such a large release, it make take several days for everyone to receive the update. Please don't ask why you don't have the update, unless you see an update that the release has gone national; and you don't have the release yet.

*Tracking Threads* We will continue with the tracking threads for problems with this release: See Post #2

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Special Sub-Feature Discussion Threads*
The updated/new Record menu items - *Discussion*
The updated History feature - *Discussion*
The OTA/ATSC feature - *Discussion*

*Revision History:*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Issue Tracking: As of 12/10/2006 - 10:15PM CST; Post 246


Pinkie; The TrickPlay Icon
When adding padding, to a show already in the ToDo List; Unit responds with an endless "Please Wait". Thread
Pixelizing and video freeze issues (2 reports specifcally for HDNet) Thread
No Video or Audio; Menu and GUI Items displayed, but no "content" playback Thread 2nd Thread
Keep or Delete OSD; Upon playback Thread
MPEG-4 Audio drop outs (has occured over last three releases as well); Thread
Multiple Issues: Missed Recordings, from ToDo List; Frozen Playback; Would not tune Local Sat chanenls Thread
In Favorite Channel Setup; Paging of channel number list is inconsitant and sometimes won't let you move Thread 
Lockup after Delete, and selecting next item to play Thread
Lockup while doing Search Thread
Multiple freeze ups, requiring reboots... Thread
Sunday Ticket Record Issue; Also some blue screens during playback Thread


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMI Issue: Please continue to report them, in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70805


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl, any info/details on the release notes items? Some are self-explanatory (the CC stuff), but what did they improve WRT Parental Controls, or Trickplay?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am not sure what they enhanced with Parental Controls (waiting for an explanation).

They improved the video images during Trickplay and also the "jump" actions.


----------



## 69RoadRunner (Feb 17, 2006)

Do they ever give you any details about some of the fixes? For example, many people have problems with recordings being cancelled, and this release says that it will be more reliable.

I'm just curious about what was causing some of my Center Ice and Sunday Ticket recordings to fail.

I guess it's the programmer in me.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure what they enhanced with Parental Controls (waiting for an explanation).
> 
> They improved the video images during Trickplay and also the "jump" actions.


OK, thanks. Wake up, west coast people!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

69RoadRunner said:


> Do they ever give you any details about some of the fixes? For example, many people have problems with recordings being cancelled, and this release says that it will be more reliable.
> 
> I'm just curious about what was causing some of my Center Ice and Sunday Ticket recordings to fail.
> 
> I guess it's the programmer in me.


It's the programmer in me as well... but they don't give me "that" level of detail.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

911medic said:


> Earl, any info/details on the release notes items? Some are self-explanatory (the CC stuff), but what did they improve WRT Parental Controls, or Trickplay?


The closed captioning stuff isn't self-explanatory to me. I need to see it (or have someone see it) and confirm that letters and words are no longer cut off, and that the TIMING issue has been taken care of.

Can anyone who has seen the new update speak to these issues?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> The closed captioning stuff isn't self-explanatory to me. I need to see it (or have someone see it) and confirm that letters and words are no longer cut off, and that the TIMING issue has been taken care of.
> 
> Can anyone who has seen the new update speak to these issues?


I guess what I meant was "Closed Caption Text Accuracy" is more descriptive than "Trickplay Playback" or "Improvements to Parental Controls."


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it early 2007 already? Man, where does the time go? A few days ago I was putting up my Christmas tree. Now I'm waiting for the OTA update to make it to my neck of the woods.

Oh... wait a minute...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't bother forcing...it's West coast only for now...should reach East coast early next week...they are going slowly, and Earl says the feedback they get from Westies over the weekend will determine the speed of the rollout to follow.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Was this west coast or national? I didn't get it (yet). I see a force in my HR20s future.


First post at the top of the page, from Earl:
"Extended Staggered Rollout: Small subset of users first (mostly Pacific Timezone), then a gradual increaes of the user base. primarily by timezones. Being that this is such a large release, it make take several days for everyone to receive the update. Please don't ask why you don't have the update, unless it you see an update that the release has gone national; and you don't have the release yet."


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> Don't bother forcing...it's West coast only for now...should reach East coast early next week...they are going slowly, and Earl says the feedback they get from Westies over the weekend will determine the speed of the rollout to follow.


*&%$!*%*!


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> First post at the top of the page, from Earl:
> "Extended Staggered Rollout: Small subset of users first (mostly Pacific Timezone), then a gradual increaes of the user base. primarily by timezones. Being that this is such a large release, it make take several days for everyone to receive the update. Please don't ask why you don't have the update, unless it you see an update that the release has gone national; and you don't have the release yet."


Sorry....skim reading, didn't catch that.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Earl - I take it you have a large on the roof antenna in Tinley Park??


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

cookpr said:


> Earl - I take it you have a large on the roof antenna in Tinley Park??


This is taken from the OTA Discussion threat. I hope it helps you: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=743858&postcount=40


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cookpr said:


> Earl - I take it you have a large on the roof antenna in Tinley Park??


It's not "that" big... and it is attic mounted...


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Vinny said:


> This is taken from the OTA Discussion threat. I hope it helps you: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=743858&postcount=40


He He Discussion threat. Sorry it made me laugh. Nothing personal just sounds funny. I threaten you to discuss OTA.


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

Got the update this morning. Local off-the-air HD channels look fine. So far this release seems to work (dare I say it?) perfectly.

My faith in the programmers at DirecTV is kinda restored.

Sometimes it's VERY NICE to live on the west coast.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

RobertDeckman said:


> So far this release seems to work (dare I say it?) perfectly.


You've just doomed us all. Thanks! 

But seriously... how is changing channels? Has it gotten any faster?
Bob


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow - while I haven't gotten it yet despite my left coastiness I'm anxious to see it. My two big gripes were manual recordings and caller ID which they say have been addressed. I also like the to-do list history giving a "reason" for things being cancelled. 

Assuming that there's no new weirdness introduced by this release this sounds very promissing!


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> The closed captioning stuff isn't self-explanatory to me. . . . Can anyone who has seen the new update speak to these issues?


A quick check of the default CC settings around 7:30 PST, Thursday: SD CC looks good. HD CC is another stiory. Channel 72 has lines quickly overlapping one another garbling the CC. Channel 75 cc looks much better than 72. No overlapping of lines and better spelling than the last version. No CC on channel 78, "Evelyn." No CC on channel 79, "Smart Traveler."

HD Local Channels via DirecTV : KCBS-DT Good CC on the :"Early Show". KNBC-DT Good CC "Today." KABC-DT, NO CC on "Good Morning America." However KABC-SD has good CC on the same SD program. KTTV-DT Good CC "Good Day LA."

Bill in Barstow, CA


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

The channel changing? I really didn't notice any improvement. Grey screen then the channel pops in.

The horrible pink play icon seems to have disappeared.

Maybe my amazement about the software working is similar to the feeling I get just after I have my car washed and waxed -- it just seems to drive soooo much better.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> FWIW, I'm west coast, and I didn't get it...


I didn't get it either. It seems like only the LA people got it.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

911medic said:


> OK, thanks. Wake up, west coast people!!


Not all the west coast has it yet.

I guess I actually need an OTA antenna connected to the port. :lol:

*Just a reminder, so Earl doesn't have to do it, lets try to limit the amount of "Get It" or "Did Not Get It" posts since this is probably going to be a VERY large thread.*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... Please Please.

Let's not clutter up the thread with the "I got it", "I didn't" ect...

Right now, it is ONLY available out in West Coast, and even out there, not everyone has access to it yet.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

69RoadRunner said:


> Do they ever give you any details about some of the fixes? For example, many people have problems with recordings being cancelled, and this release says that it will be more reliable.
> 
> I'm just curious about what was causing some of my Center Ice and Sunday Ticket recordings to fail.
> 
> I guess it's the programmer in me.


There's a simple solution. Just do like I do, check the ToDo and history lists every time you turn on the TV, at least twice a day, and go right to the History file. Find all of your canceled games and re-set them to record. Lather, rinse, repeat. I don't even bother babysitting the ToDo list anymore, I save time by going right to the history list. Just remember, the HR20 is like a VCR with Alzheimers.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone know if padding was addressed in this release, or will we still have to record the next show out of the Guide to cover sporting events that might run long?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

RobertDeckman said:


> Got the update this morning. Local off-the-air HD channels look fine. So far this release seems to work (dare I say it?) perfectly.
> 
> My faith in the programmers at DirecTV is kinda restored.
> 
> Sometimes it's VERY NICE to live on the west coast.


Could I get you to enable closed captioning and see how it is? Previously it has gone by too quickly, cut off letters or words, and been misplaced/oddly timed.

Edit: Never mind!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

w6fxj said:


> A quick check of the default CC settings around 7:30 PST, Thursday: SD CC looks good. HD CC is another stiory. Channel 72 has lines quickly overlapping one another garbling the CC. Channel 75 cc looks much better than 72. No overlapping of lines and better spelling than the last version. No CC on channel 78, "Evelyn." No CC on channel 79, "Smart Traveler."
> 
> HD Local Channels via DirecTV : KCBS-DT Good CC on the :"Early Show". KNBC-DT Good CC "Today." KABC-DT, NO CC on "Good Morning America." However KABC-SD has good CC on the same SD program. KTTV-DT Good CC "Good Day LA."
> 
> Bill in Barstow, CA


Thank you! Looks like it might be better, but not perfect yet. I'm mostly concerned about SD CC and HD Local CC.

Can you tell I can't wait for this?


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Earl, 

Earlier this week you said that the reason for the delay was not OTA and it was "something else". Now that OTA is out can you tell use what the something else was?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pgiralt said:


> Earl,
> 
> Earlier this week you said that the reason for the delay was not OTA and it was "something else". Now that OTA is out can you tell use what the something else was?


They wanted to get the History Updates and the Record Tabs in...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They wanted to get the History Updates and the Record Tabs in...


History updates = Good!


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They wanted to get the History Updates and the Record Tabs in...


Thanks - Feeling better and better about the HR-20. Leaning now to use the tabs on the lists and to do areas - I never really noticed them before. Means I don't have to keep the HR-20 tips and tricks printout around as much. I also added the dash to my Harmony 880 - that helps too.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi All:

I live in L.A. so am expecting this new software will be up and running when I get home from work this evening. Am I correct in assuming that, for those of us in L.A. that received the update, that OTA RECEPTION IS NOW ACTIVE? 

This is good news, if true, as I was looking forward to watching KCET-DT and their Christmas specials in HD. I can receive this station plus others from Mt. Wilson using my rooftop antenna - plus the WB!! - or whatever it is called now.

Question: Do I have to do anything to set up the OTA reception? My rooftop antenna has been connected to the HR20 since the unitt was installed. Do I have to go into the setup menu and "activate" the OTA tuners? I do believe I may have to go up on the roof to "fine tune" the aiming of the antenna to ensure the best signal strength, but am unsure about whatever else I have to do...

Thanks.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Question: Do I have to do anything to set up the OTA reception? My rooftop antenna has been connected to the HR20 since the unitt was installed. Do I have to go into the setup menu and "activate" the OTA tuners? I do believe I may have to go up on the roof to "fine tune" the aiming of the antenna to ensure the best signal strength, but am unsure about whatever else I have to do... Thanks.


Please read this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71203
Bob


----------



## SLeppert (Sep 11, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Am I correct in assuming that, for those of us in L.A. that received the update, that OTA RECEPTION IS NOW ACTIVE?
> 
> <snip>
> Question: Do I have to do anything to set up the OTA reception? My rooftop antenna has been connected to the HR20 since the unitt was installed. Do I have to go into the setup menu and "activate" the OTA tuners? I do believe I may have to go up on the roof to "fine tune" the aiming of the antenna to ensure the best signal strength, but am unsure about whatever else I have to do...


OTA is active for me as of this morning after I got the update. Go to Menu| Help &Settings | Setup | Sat & Ant | Antenna Setup, which will no longer be greyed out, if you have the update. It will walk you through the setup process, which takes a few minutes and auto-detects all your locals. I didn't have to activate any tuners.

At first, none of my OTA channels showed up in the channel guide, but I am using a 'custom' channel guide instead of 'all channels', so I had to add them all manually. I especially like the feature to check the OTA signal strength for each OTA channel and should help you to fine-tune your antenna.

I don't know if it's related to this release or not, but I have watched 2 recordings I made last night (HDNET and HDNET Movies prior to the update) have a lot more picture break-ups and drop outs than normal. (It's definitely not related to weather). One recording is pretty much unwatchable as it breaks up once or twice a minute.

I'm just happy to have 'The Tube' back (KTLA-DT 5-5 in the LA area)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm going to "move" to my son's address in San Diego--so I can get the update!

Seriously, my HR20 is now requiring daily reboots. No problems till last few days.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Got so excited I didn't check Earl's OTA setup thread, but I now have it in hand. Very helpful. 

FWIW, when D* installed my HR20 and AT9 dish, I had them un-diplex my OTA antenna lead from the satellite and bring down a separate dedicated OTA antenna lead to the HR20 (paid them a little extra on the side). But before installing the HR20 I had them check the "new" OTA signal strength on my old Sony HD-100. Amazingly, all the OTA channels I got pegged in the high 90's and above - and this resulted ONLY from NOT diplexing the OTA signal with the satellite signal. 

So I'm excited about the OTA signal strengths I will achieve this evening on the HR20, not only because of the improved ATSC tuners in the unit itself but because my OTA signal is no longer "diluted." 

My general experience with OTA (over the past 5 years or so) is that the PQ (on some, but not all) of the stations is better than that received from D*.............


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

I find it a bit odd, how much testing (of OTA) does D* think is going to occur, with extended rollout, with 0x104 since that feature has been disabled for so long. 

It would seem that not many people are going to know to go through antenna setup again even after the software upgrade (or does that happen automatically)?

Thoughts?
Mb


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I suspect the extended rollout is as much to get the CSR's trained to walk everyone through it as anything else, work the bugs out of their troubleshooting scripts, etc.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They wanted to get the History Updates and the Record Tabs in...


I hope the tabs eventually disappear from the entire system.

Speaking of tabs, what is the "Showcases" thing and why is it always empty? If that tab would go away (and thus the List tab), we might be able to see seven lines in the List rather than six.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

iacas said:


> I hope the tabs eventually disappear from the entire system.
> 
> Speaking of tabs, what is the "Showcases" thing and why is it always empty? If that tab would go away (and thus the List tab), we might be able to see seven lines in the List rather than six.


See the R15 forum about Showcases.
Same feature, just not enabled yet on the HR20


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

iacas said:


> Speaking of tabs, what is the "Showcases" thing and why is it always empty? If that tab would go away (and thus the List tab), we might be able to see seven lines in the List rather than six.


Showcases are not currently activated, hence the reason the tab is always blank. However, in a word, they are advertisements. This is something that the TIVO boxes have/had. They can be anything from an ad for a new model of car, to movie trailers, to a recap of a previous season of a show to get you caught up before the start of the new season (ABC did this a couple seasons ago for LOST).

Bob


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> Showcases are not currently activated, hence the reason the tab is always blank. However, in a word, they are advertisements. This is something that the TIVO boxes have/had. They can be anything from an ad for a new model of car, to movie trailers, to a recap of a previous season of a show to get you caught up before the start of the new season (ABC did this a couple seasons ago for LOST).
> 
> Bob


They also have highlights from NFLST in there.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, changing zip code doesn't change anything except aiming instructions for the dish and now, I guess, the local OTA channels it expects you to get.

I was just exaggerating, by the way, to show how much I'd like to get the update.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Will the roll out continue over the weekend?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> Showcases are not currently activated, hence the reason the tab is always blank. However, in a word, they are advertisements. This is something that the TIVO boxes have/had.


The new Showcases are different from the Tivo ones. There are some ads in there still, but a lot of it is also DirecTV content like CDUSA and Project MyWorld.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdfan01 said:


> Will the roll out continue over the weekend?


No, the earliest it will start moving is probably Monday night.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The new Showcases are different from the Tivo ones. There are some ads in there still, but a lot of it is also DirecTV content like CDUSA and Project MyWorld.


But aren't they still just ads for those programs? If not, I'm going to be really annoyed when they start forcing me to store episodes of CDUSA and other crap (sorry, my opinion) like that on my valuable HDD space.

And yep, I realize that it's already allocated to the showcases, but that just seems odd to me. I just can't believe that they'd download a full show when all they have to do is point you to 101 or whatever channel.

Can you clarify that? Or, perhaps we're getting off topic. Sorry.
Bob


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> But aren't they still just ads for those programs? If not, I'm going to be really annoyed when they start forcing me to store episodes of CDUSA and other crap (sorry, my opinion) like that on my valuable HDD space.


It's the full programs. But like you said, the HDD space is already allocated, so what they store in it is basically irrelevant. In the future, they'll probably be using it to store a few popular movies for their VOD service.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's the full programs. But like you said, the HDD space is already allocated, so what they store in it is basically irrelevant. In the future, they'll probably be using it to store a few popular movies for their VOD service.


Wow... for CDUSA and that stuff, that's really dumb in my opinion. Those things (CDUSA at least) play almost continuously on some of the freeview channels. What a waste of HDD space.

Now the VOD stuff for movies that are not continuously running, I can see the benefit in that. I wish we were given the ability to turn off the showcases, or better yet, allow the user to view a showcase "Header" and select which ones to download.

Bob


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

biotron2000 said:


> Can you do that just by changing your ZIP code info?
> I got my HR20 yesterday as a replacement for my HR10-250. Imagine my surprize when I discovered it had no OTA capability--they sent the replacement because of an OTA reception problem. I hope the update spreads quickly!
> 
> Patrick


I'm curious how someone who exists in one location but has a service address in another location will fare when they enter their physical (actual) zip code in for the OTA. Not that I plan to hook up an OTA - as I've said, Erie, PA sucks for TV.



SockMonkey said:


> Wow... for CDUSA and that stuff, that's really dumb in my opinion. Those things (CDUSA at least) play almost continuously on some of the freeview channels. What a waste of HDD space.
> 
> Now the VOD stuff for movies that are not continuously running, I can see the benefit in that. I wish we were given the ability to turn off the showcases, or better yet, allow the user to view a showcase "Header" and select which ones to download.


Indeed. Sucking up HD space for stuff I'll almost assuredly NEVER want to watch is annoying. But this is probably off-topic (Showcase discussion), and for that I apologize, as I was the one to start it down that (off-topic) path. Please, for my sake, let's get back to something else. Perhaps a separate Showcases thread can be started so we can all complain about the wasted HDD space there. ;-)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> Wow... for CDUSA and that stuff, that's really dumb in my opinion. Those things (CDUSA at least) play almost continuously on some of the freeview channels. What a waste of HDD space.


Now see, CDUSA and the other shows actually don't play all that much on 101. The majority of the time, they're showing concerts.

Either way, I'd rather see the space used for programming I might actually care about than simply being used to push ads to me.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

iacas said:


> I'm curious how someone who exists in one location but has a service address in another location will fare when they enter their physical (actual) zip code in for the OTA. Not that I plan to hook up an OTA - as I've said, Erie, PA sucks for TV.


They'll be just fine. The OTA zip code isn't tied to your account at all. I can put in a zip code for LA and it'll work without any issue. I obviously can't receive any of the channels, but the guide data is there.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Now see, CDUSA and the other shows actually don't play all that much on 101. The majority of the time, they're showing concerts.


Okay, I guess they cut it back some then. I struggled through the first few shows (as I am a music fan) and it seemed to always be on in those first few weeks. I guess they were just trying to gain viewership.


Jeremy W said:


> Either way, I'd rather see the space used for programming I might actually care about than simply being used to push ads to me.


True.
Bob


----------



## wpbond69 (Nov 29, 2005)

Any info on what the improvements are to the Trickplay functionality in this new release?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wpbond69 said:


> Any info on what the improvements are to the Trickplay functionality in this new release?


Improve picture display during trickplay motions.
Improve reliability in "jump" movements.


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Earl, 

Can you comment specifically on the problem of adding a buffer to the end of sporting events. Was this addressed in this release? 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl,
do you know if the east coast will be updated by the weekend, or is it going to be a week or more?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jamielee said:


> do you know if the east coast will be updated by the weekend, or is it going to be a week or more?


No more updates until next week.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jbart1965 said:


> So when I get this update, I just connect my over-the-air antenna to the HR20 instead of the TV, right?


Correct.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

That's one option.

You could also use a splitter to feed both the TV and the HR20 in the event you need to record 2 shows and watch a third live.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gobucks100 said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> Can you comment specifically on the problem of adding a buffer to the end of sporting events. Was this addressed in this release?
> 
> ...


I don't think it was "specifically" addressed... but I don't get a detail list.
What you see in the release notes is what I primarily get.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Earl,
> do you know if the east coast will be updated by the weekend, or is it going to be a week or more?


As Jermey said... most likely no, it will "proabably" be next week.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl-Any word as to why they have not pushed to enable the home network connection. I would think that this and every update would go faster if D*TV had the ability to push it both by air and by wire?

I sure wish that I would have read the post on not trying to force the upgrade....85% complete.....

Jeremy - By saying that there will be no more upgrades till next week are you hinting that they have put a halt to the upgrades due to an issue???


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I would assume that they want to test the release over the weekend with the small subset of users to make sure that there are no major problems. If not, they'll continue the release.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> I would think that this and every update would go faster if D*TV had the ability to push it both by air and by wire?


Sending down the updates via satellite is the most efficient method. They only have to send out one copy, and every receiver that is authorized will get it. With the Internet, every individual receiver needs to download it, which requires a great deal of bandwidth. It wouldn't make things any faster.


DblD_Indy said:


> Jeremy - By saying that there will be no more upgrades till next week are you hinting that they have put a halt to the upgrades due to an issue???


No, the main reason they aren't rolling it out is because they want to make sure that there *aren't* any issues. There are too many HR20s out there now to risk rolling out an update to the whole country at once.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mdickson said:


> West Coast? Must mean L.A.


It's not available on the whole west coast. They did an even smaller roll out than they have in the past.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not available on the whole west coast. They did an even smaller roll out than they have in the past.


Jeremy, where are you getting your information from? Do you have inside contacts with D*, or did you get all the info here on the forum?
Or just educated guessing? 
Just curious...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jbstix said:


> Jeremy, where are you getting your information from? Do you have inside contacts with D*, or did you get all the info here on the forum?
> Or just educated guessing?
> Just curious...


:wave:

I said that in multiple threads....
It is not the entire "Pacific Timezone", it is a sub-set of that user base.


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think it was "specifically" addressed... but I don't get a detail list.
> What you see in the release notes is what I primarily get.


Hi Earl,

Any chance of getting any more details from your contacts on if there was any improvements to address the the additional buffer problem in this release?

Thanks for all of your efforts. It is very much appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> :wave:
> 
> I said that in multiple threads....
> It is not the entire "Pacific Timezone", it is a sub-set of that user base.


Sorry, from the sounds of his post(s) it seemed to me he had a little more knowledge than the average reader here... I read most of the threads main posts, I was just curious to see if we had more "insider" members here, I wasn't really asking about the rollout...

Glad to see we have an update, and OTA enabled, but not real excited about possibly having to wait 'til after the wkend - oh well hopefully this release will be a nice big step Forward for the HR20. 
Not that big of a deal I don't have OTA today at least, we're having wind gusts in 20+ MPH all day and most of tomorrow - and wind plays major havoc on my OTA signal strength. On the other hand, it would be cool to test the HR20 OTA tuners in these conditions 

Gonna be a busy weekend here on the ol' DBS site.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

jbstix said:


> I was just curious to see if we had more "insider" members here, I wasn't really asking about the rollout...
> 
> Gonna be a busy weekend here on the ol' DBS site.


From what I've been reading around here, the isn't someone who's more of an "insider" than Earl... I'll have to start greasing the palm of DTV so I can get in too... Oh wait! I do that every month and twice during Football season.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jbstix said:


> Sorry, from the sounds of his post(s) it seemed to me he had a little more knowledge than the average reader here...


Well I do have a little more knowledge than the average reader, but that's only because I keep myself informed on what's happening. All of my HR20 info comes from this site, unfortunately I have no inside contacts.


----------



## 5thwheeler (Nov 22, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I live in L.A. so am expecting this new software will be up and running when I get home from work this evening. Am I correct in assuming that, for those of us in L.A. that received the update, that OTA RECEPTION IS NOW ACTIVE?
> 
> ...


Yup, KCET-DT (PBS) and the other Orange County PBS stations in HD is the reason for this mans season.

Yes, you will have to do an antenna setup but its a piece of cake.

Footnote: I used to notice a big difference in HD picture quality between the OTA locals and the Sat's with the H10 receiver, but that doesn't seem to be the case with the HR20-700s.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> New Software 12/06/2006
> Manufacture 700 - 0x104
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72035
> ...


Only because I did it myself not too long ago...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

ohills said:


> I did not get the new update here in San Diego.


IF YOU POST AN I DID OR I DID NOT GET IT THE BEAR AVATAR OF eARLS WILL GROWL....


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

How does *my *HR20 know whether it's allowed to pick up the new software update or not?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jsevinsk said:


> How does *my *HR20 know whether it's allowed to pick up the new software update or not?


A special message is sent via the messaging stream addressed to your HR20(s) saying that new software is available.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

tibber said:


> A special message is sent via the messaging stream addressed to your HR20(s) saying that new software is available.


Wow, so each HR20 receiver gets its own personal message?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jsevinsk said:


> Wow, so each HR20 receiver gets its own personal message?


Either that, or the header will list lots of addresses (and perhaps ranges of addresses) that get the message. There are regular updates going out every so often for receivers telling them what they are enabled for. If you leave a receiver unplugged for 30 days, they often lose their knowledge of what they are enabled to receive. If you plug it in, hook it up to the sat. in a few hours IIRC you will get the enable message. (Or you can call for an instant update once you explain to the CSR what you need. Actually, now that I think about it, the voice response unit i think can handle a 3 digit error code that will send you an update without talking to a human.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> Wow, so each HR20 receiver gets its own personal message?


They can, but that's not how they do general releases. I don't know how exactly they address the receivers. I'd guess they have some flexibility in how they can do it, like by timezone or zip code for example.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> Wow, so each HR20 receiver gets its own personal message?


Most likely there is some sort of list of receiver ID #s in the update stream. If the receiver ID of your HR20 doesn't appear in the update list, then it won't download the update; at least that's the way I think it works.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> They can, but that's not how they do general releases. I don't know how exactly they address the receivers. I'd guess they have some flexibility in how they can do it, like by timezone or zip code for example.


I'm guessing it is by zip code.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

Either this release is pretty bug free or only a few people from this board got it. I haven't seen hardly any issues posted just who has it, who doesn't, how to get it if you don't have it, how long is it going to take to get it, why some didn't get it, what to do when you get it, how it is sent.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

jkc120 said:


> I'm guessing it is by zip code.


So what if I went into the setup menu and changed my east coast zip code to a west coast zip code? Will I get the update sooner?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

wtrax said:


> Either this release is pretty bug free or only a few people from this board got it.


The fact that it just came out today, and only a small handful of people on here have it, both combine to explain the small amount of posts here. It usually takes a couple days for issues to crop up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jkc120 said:


> I'm guessing it is by zip code.


While they can use zip code to select the list of receivers, they do individually address receivers. For instance Earl has one that is on the early hit list and one that is on the normal list for his area.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

jheda said:


> IF YOU POST AN I DID OR I DID NOT GET IT THE BEAR AVATAR OF eARLS WILL GROWL....


Sorry!!

*Go Bears*


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jsevinsk said:


> So what if I went into the setup menu and changed my east coast zip code to a west coast zip code? Will I get the update sooner?


Nope, that zip code is only used to display the dish pointing information. Your actual zip code is stored on the access card, and is based on your service address.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

wtrax said:


> Either this release is pretty bug free or only a few people from this board got it. I haven't seen hardly any issues posted just who has it, who doesn't, how to get it if you don't have it, how long is it going to take to get it, why some didn't get it, what to do when you get it, how it is sent.


It is quiet in here.
Half of your question has been answered already. You just have to wait til it rolls out nationally to get it. Within a week you should have it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, that zip code is only used to display the dish pointing information. Your actual zip code is stored on the access card, and is based on your service address.


Are you certain that zip code is stored on the access card? I understood all enabling and disabling was via receiver ID and access card id. (Hence you can't move a card from one unit to another without a call to D*.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

BuckeyeNut said:


> It is quiet in here.
> Half of your question has been answered already. You just have to wait til it rolls out nationally to get it. Within a week you should have it.


Wasn't a question just a comment on what is being discussed. Nothing about the stability or features of the new release just the items I mentioned.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Are you certain that zip code is stored on the access card? I understood all enabling and disabling was via receiver ID and access card id. (Hence you can't move a card from one unit to another without a call to D*.)


Yep, the access card also stores the receiver ID and serial number. The card is tied to the receiver, not the other way around.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> The fact that it just came out today, and only a small handful of people on here have it, both combine to explain the small amount of posts here. It usually takes a couple days for issues to crop up.


Obviously too few got it. Earl, can you call your contact and have them include the whole MST timezone? 

Cheers and thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Obviously too few got it. Earl, can you call your contact and have them include the whole MST timezone?


The fact that *I* don't have it means that too few people got it.


----------



## TonySCV (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow... the trickplay video enhancements are quite noticeable - a lot more frame grabs shown - particularly at 3x speed.

It's also nice to schedule a manual recurring recording and actually have it record! W00T! 

- T


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

TonySCV said:


> Wow... the trickplay video enhancements are quite noticeable - a lot more frame grabs shown - particularly at 3x speed.
> 
> It's also nice to schedule a manual recurring recording and actually have it record! W00T!
> 
> - T


Showoff!!


----------



## TonySCV (Oct 10, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Showoff!!


LOL... jealousy is a very ugly thing. 

Actually since I don't have a need for ATSC, I'm focusing more on the other changes, and it's nice to see so may improvements outside of enabling ATSC support. So far, so good.

- T


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I noticed something tonight after this update that I hadn't previously... When I hit FF then press play the signal backs up a little like my Hr10 does... Before I would have to rewind briefly afterward to get to where I wanted to be. I hadn't noticed this before... was this enabled in a previous update?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I first posted this on the Record thread. After verifying I have version 0x104, Earl asked me to post it here so it could be tracked. This problem started for me after receiving the 0x104 download - 

When trying to add 30 minutes to a show that was previously set to record on the To Do List, after I enter Stop: 30 Minutes Later and select Update from the Record screen, I end up with a "Please wait..." screen that never ends. Once in this mode, the Back and Exit buttons don't work and I have to cycle power on the HR20.


----------



## jbodine (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl,
Any word on when we will see Showcase activated? I miss my NFL Highlights.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

jfm said:


> I first posted this on the Record thread. After verifying I have version 0x104, Earl asked me to post it here so it could be tracked. This problem started for me after receiving the 0x104 download -
> 
> When trying to add 30 minutes to a show that was previously set to record on the To Do List, after I enter Stop: 30 Minutes Later and select Update from the Record screen, I end up with a "Please wait..." screen that never ends. Once in this mode, the Back and Exit buttons don't work and I have to cycle power on the HR20.


I have been having this problem and I am still on OXFA


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I noticed something tonight after this update that I hadn't previously... When I hit FF then press play the signal backs up a little like my Hr10 does... Before I would have to rewind briefly afterward to get to where I wanted to be. I hadn't noticed this before... was this enabled in a previous update?


If this was added it would be huge! Does it work this way for you every time?


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I noticed something tonight after this update that I hadn't previously... When I hit FF then press play the signal backs up a little like my Hr10 does... Before I would have to rewind briefly afterward to get to where I wanted to be. I hadn't noticed this before... was this enabled in a previous update?


I thought the reason they hadn't done this before was because it infringed on TiVo's patent. I had lost hope that they'd add this capability to the HR20 but I sure hope it's true


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Mavrick said:


> I have been having this problem and I am still on OXFA


This happened to me recently--still on 0xFA too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jbodine said:


> Earl,
> Any word on when we will see Showcase activated? I miss my NFL Highlights.


Sorry no word yet


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So those of you that have this update, can you tell us how its going so far?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry no word yet


So which will we see first: Showcases on the HR20, or Active on the H20?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> So which will we see first: Showcases on the HR20, or Active on the H20?


Good question.... It might be a tie


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

OK Earl, i havent asked in two weeks. I dont have a need for OTA but am very excited for my brotheren. Selfishly I ask, is dual buffers the next challenge?

JH


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> OK Earl, i havent asked in two weeks. I dont have a need for OTA but am very excited for my brotheren. Selfishly I ask, is dual buffers the next challenge?
> 
> JH


Sorry, no... dual buffers is not the "next" challenge.

I know you are all intrested, and I see if I can get an update on that feature.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry, no... dual buffers is not the "next" challenge.
> 
> I know you are all intrested, and I see if I can get an update on that feature.


thanks Earl in advance for looking into that............


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

SLeppert said:


> OTA is active for me as of this morning after I got the update. Go to Menu| Help &Settings | Setup | Sat & Ant | Antenna Setup, which will no longer be greyed out, if you have the update. It will walk you through the setup process, which takes a few minutes and auto-detects all your locals. I didn't have to activate any tuners.
> 
> At first, none of my OTA channels showed up in the channel guide, but I am using a 'custom' channel guide instead of 'all channels', so I had to add them all manually. I especially like the feature to check the OTA signal strength for each OTA channel and should help you to fine-tune your antenna.
> 
> ...


I too had several dropouts and freezes with version 0x104. I was watching HDNet. At one point I got a message stating "Searching for signal". After several minutes the audio resumed but the video remained frozen. I had to hit exit twice to clear the error. Weather not an issue, it was very clear last night. Trees also not a factor, my dish has a clear line of sight. You know it's bad when your wife says "that receiver sucks". :lol:

I'm hoping this was a fluke. I thought it best that I post the issue "just in case".


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> I thought the reason they hadn't done this before was because it infringed on TiVo's patent. I had lost hope that they'd add this capability to the HR20 but I sure hope it's true


I think they might be trying to skirt around the Tivo patent. If you look at the details of the Tivo patent, it is for a dynamic compensation when hitting play from fast forward or rewind. In my experience with Tivo, it's compensation varies with how fast you are fast forwarding and rewinding (it uses a larger amount of compensation the faster you are going).

I would bet that D* could implement a fixed amount of compensation when hitting play that did not vary and get around the patent. It would not be as beneficial as the Tivo solution, but would make people happier than the current situation.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I still have FA, and all this past week, most of my SD recordings have been hit with the unwatchable bug. Fortunately, I still have trusty TiVo to catch them, but this is getting old! Is there any chance that the new update will fix this?


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I had my first recurrence of "Pinkie" the Pink fast forward icon. However, I've only seen it pop up once.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Must be behind on the updates, but I got 0xfa and now it freezes all over the place. Funny thing...give it a minute and then it comes back. Go figure...


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

EARL,
Are there any plans in the works to get the OTA channel call signs (id) fonts smaller so they will fit on the screen?

On the H20 on a channel that has no logo the OTA id is so large it does not fit on the banner or the guide.
It shows

WITN.... it should be WITNDT

on the HR10 the OTA channels fonts are smaller so they fit.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Watched TV a couple hours before dinner yesterday and everything was great. Came back in after dinner and turned it on and no video (just a black screen) and no audio either (audio on separate receiver). I could bring up the guide, I could use channel up and down and the info screen would show up telling me what channel and show I was on, I could even turn everything on and off, but nothing was viewable or audible. I brought up MyPlaylist and tried to watch a show from that, but still no video and no audio. A red button reset returned everything to normal and I have had no more trouble with it. I never had that happen before. I have had lockups, but then I couldn't use any buttons or view any menus. Odd.

Mike


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

davidord said:


> I had my first recurrence of "Pinkie" the Pink fast forward icon. However, I've only seen it pop up once.


I think the name "Pinky" (I don't like the ie at the end) should stay. I also think someone should change their avatar to "Pinky" and keep it as that until it is fixed :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

w84mike said:


> Watched TV a couple hours before dinner yesterday and everything was great. Came back in after dinner and turned it on and no video (just a black screen) and no audio either (audio on separate receiver). I could bring up the guide, I could use channel up and down and the info screen would show up telling me what channel and show I was on, I could even turn everything on and off, but nothing was viewable or audible. I brought up MyPlaylist and tried to watch a show from that, but still no video and no audio. A red button reset returned everything to normal and I have had no more trouble with it. I never had that happen before. I have had lockups, but then I couldn't use any buttons or view any menus. Odd.
> 
> Mike


Mike, can you confirm that you are on the 0x104 release of the software? If so, this does not bode well.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I think the name "Pinky" (I don't like the ie at the end) should stay. I also think someone should change their avatar to "Pinky" and keep it as that until it is fixed :lol:


I agree, Pinky it is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

w84mike said:


> Watched TV a couple hours before dinner yesterday and everything was great. Came back in after dinner and turned it on and no video (just a black screen) and no audio either (audio on separate receiver). I could bring up the guide, I could use channel up and down and the info screen would show up telling me what channel and show I was on, I could even turn everything on and off, but nothing was viewable or audible. I brought up MyPlaylist and tried to watch a show from that, but still no video and no audio. A red button reset returned everything to normal and I have had no more trouble with it. I never had that happen before. I have had lockups, but then I couldn't use any buttons or view any menus. Odd.
> 
> Mike


How is your TV connected? HDMI?


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl:
Are audio dropouts experieneced during ALL HD local shows yesterday, a known issue that DirecTV is ghoing to resolve, or are thery leaving this for the local stations here to resolve??

Audi dropouts on all shows last night: Shark, OC, CSI, every 15-30 seconds, that last from 2-5 seconds each time


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How is your TV connected? HDMI?


HDMI/DVI. I've had the HR20 since early Sept. Running version 0x104.

Audio connected to receiver by optical cable.

Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Intex said:


> Earl:
> Are audio dropouts experieneced during ALL HD local shows yesterday, a known issue that DirecTV is ghoing to resolve, or are thery leaving this for the local stations here to resolve??
> 
> Audi dropouts on all shows last night: Shark, OC, CSI, every 15-30 seconds, that last from 2-5 seconds each time


I watched CSI last night, and didn't have any Audio sync issues...

So some of it is related to the broadcasts, some of it is related to the unit.
Anything that is in DirecTV's control... they are going to work on it.

Do you have the 0x104 release?
And how is your Audio Connected?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just powered up an HR20 for the first time, and this is the software that downloaded.

Does it always take so long to change channels?


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

Got the new download. Still having problems when I go from an HD channel to a SD Channel, my audio receiver goes mute. It goes from DD to PCM with no sound. Connected via optical.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

net17 said:


> Got the new download. Still having problems when I go from an HD channel to a SD Channel, my audio receiver goes mute. It goes from DD to PCM with no sound. Connected via optical.


I suspect it may be the way you have your receiver configured. What receiver do you have? I have a Marantz and one can configure it permanently one setting or set it to auto detect.


----------



## net17 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was thinking that, but my receiver works just fine with the H20...only this problem with the HR20.


----------



## eagles1899 (Nov 24, 2006)

I am in Northern California. Checked my receiver this morning, the update has not been picked up yet. In the past, updates would be picked up the night of the release from DirecTV. Looks like DirecTV is being extra cautious with this latest update release.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl, any chance they'll see that it seems to be a good update and accelerate the release timing for the rest of us?


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Are there any plans in the works to get the OTA channel call signs (id) fonts smaller so they will fit on the screen?
> 
> WITN.... it should be WITNDT


I'm pretty sure in this case that the only reason for the DT on the end is to specify that it's the Digital TV channel. The station's name/call letters really are only "WITN." Since you're receiving it off the ATSC digital tuner (OTA), you should have to be "Told" it's digital, should you?

My guess is that this is the reasoning that DTV is using in order to determine what to display.

Bob


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> I just powered up an HR20 for the first time, and this is the software that downloaded.
> 
> Does it always take so long to change channels?


I found that if I press Guide twice, then surf through the channels until I find one I'd like to view, channel surfing goes a lot faster even though I have Native=ON.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

DishDog said:


> I found that if I press Guide twice, then surf through the channels until I find one I'd like to view, channel surfing goes a lot faster even though I have Native=ON.


I did that, and when I went to tune to ch. 2-1, it took at least 10 seconds. I have the output set to 1080i.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I watched CSI last night, and didn't have any Audio sync issues...


I think Earl has a special limited edition of the HR20.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

radtek said:


> No update yet in my area. Hopefully tonight it will happen.


From what I've read, unfortunately, I don't think any updates are coming to anyone over the weekend. I guess they will start up Monday again.
This could change, but I wouldn't get your hopes up for a weekend update.
Although, I do remember getting at least one prior update on a Friday night??????

I'm waiting patiently with the rest of you guys.... well, trying to anyway


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Earl, any chance they'll see that it seems to be a good update and accelerate the release timing for the rest of us?


It is possible... but Monday/Tuesday I should know more.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Again, we direct everyone to the posting rules of this thread. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72036 Please keep it to issues with this particular release and not prior ones.

If your post gets deleted.......................well, we asked nicely.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So for those of you that have it, besides the OTA, is this update working good or not?


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

jamielee said:


> EARL,
> Are there any plans in the works to get the OTA channel call signs (id) fonts smaller so they will fit on the screen?
> 
> On the H20 on a channel that has no logo the OTA id is so large it does not fit on the banner or the guide.
> ...


This was a problem with my H20 also. When I asked about this I got the all too farmiliar "Your the first call in the system at that asked about this"

I gave up asking after that wonderful response (back in may).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd just be happy with channel logos on the OTA and MPEG4 locals.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

no problems here as of yet - not using ota however


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the new update stinks. Survivor recorded last night (HD Ch 7 in LA), but the screen was black and the Keep or Delete option came up, as if I watched the show. This happened on another show, I just hit delete for that show as well. Right now I'm watching live TV. If I hit rewind, the timer goes to the beginning it the show in the buffer and immediately freezes - that really sucks. I have to start a recorded show, hit guide, guide and select my show to get back to operational live TV.

The last two updates have made my machine worse than before. I'm beginning to think my pathetic cable DVR operated better than this junk. It's nice when it works right and all the buttons on the remote work properly, but that's not happening right now.

DTV management: hire TIVO people to fix the wide range of problems because your product kinda sucks. Your people are not getting the job done. HR20 is great in theory, poor in delivery.


----------



## 325xia (Oct 28, 2006)

hsreed4 said:


> I think the new update stinks. Survivor recorded last night (HD Ch 7 in LA), but the screen was black and the Keep or Delete option came up, as if I watched the show. This happened on another show, I just hit delete for that show as well. Right now I'm watching live TV. If I hit rewind, the timer goes to the beginning it the show in the buffer and immediately freezes - that really sucks. I have to start a recorded show, hit guide, guide and select my show to get back to operational live TV.
> 
> The last two updates have made my machine worse than before. I'm beginning to think my pathetic cable DVR operated better than this junk. It's nice when it works right and all the buttons on the remote work properly, but that's not happening right now.
> 
> DTV management: hire TIVO people to fix the wide range of problems because your product kinda sucks. Your people are not getting the job done. HR20 is great in theory, poor in delivery.


It would be nice if you would/could describe how you have the HR20 connected. HDMI, Component, Dish, etc. Otherwise, it's hard to help you and others with a similar set-up. Just a thought.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

hsreed4 said:


> I think the new update stinks. Survivor recorded last night (HD Ch 7 in LA), but the screen was black and the Keep or Delete option came up, as if I watched the show. This happened on another show, I just hit delete for that show as well. Right now I'm watching live TV. If I hit rewind, the timer goes to the beginning it the show in the buffer and immediately freezes - that really sucks. I have to start a recorded show, hit guide, guide and select my show to get back to operational live TV.
> 
> The last two updates have made my machine worse than before. I'm beginning to think my pathetic cable DVR operated better than this junk. It's nice when it works right and all the buttons on the remote work properly, but that's not happening right now.
> 
> DTV management: hire TIVO people to fix the wide range of problems because your product kinda sucks. Your people are not getting the job done. HR20 is great in theory, poor in delivery.


Use the local channels in the 80''s - the mpeg2 ones - I stopped using the mpeg4 locals after the first week - they're the only consistent problem - But I forget about it because I never use them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In case no one has noted it yet, the pink FF/RW icon problem is still there.


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm using the Optic Out into my receiver for sound. I have the video component out of the HR20 into my eceiver, then out of the receiver into my TV. I use my receiver as a switch etween the HR20 and DVD. It's a pretty straight forward set-up. I have the latest software.

Between my last post and this post, I pulled the plug out of the back of my HR20, waited 10 minutes, and plugged it in. The rewind works now, but not properly.

I have had several poblems with the Los Angeles HD 7 (my favorite TV channel). Last week it was gosting wih red being out of alignment (like watching a 3-D show). That seems to have gone away. Now the sound frequently goes in and out. My receiver indicates the sound is switching from digital to analog and there is silence during th switch. I have to move to a different location (rewind a little bit) of the recording in the buffer to stop the switching between modes.

The biggest problem with this mchine is that you can't just sit down and watch TV using the basic functions without problems. My wife wnts me to return thi "defective piece" and get back on cable. It's simply too buggy at this time.



325xia said:


> It would be nice if you would/could describe how you have the HR20 connected. HDMI, Component, Dish, etc. Otherwise, it's hard to help you and others with a similar set-up. Just a thought.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hsreed4 said:


> I'm using the Optic Out into my receiver for sound. I have the video component out of the HR20 into my eceiver, then out of the receiver into my TV. I use my receiver as a switch etween the HR20 and DVD. It's a pretty straight forward set-up. I have the latest software.
> 
> Between my last post and this post, I pulled the plug out of the back of my HR20, waited 10 minutes, and plugged it in. The rewind works now, but not properly.
> 
> ...


I would seriously consider contacting DirecTV, and ask them to replace the box. With colors going out of allignment, and the sound frequently going out... You could be have some other issues, with the physical hardware..

As I don't recall any posts about the LA locals doing that... so it is possible it is an issolated issue with your hardware.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> In case no one has noted it yet, the pink FF/RW icon problem is still there.


Yah... someone noticed it... and named it "Pinky"


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Intex said:


> Earl:
> Are audio dropouts experieneced during ALL HD local shows yesterday, a known issue that DirecTV is ghoing to resolve, or are thery leaving this for the local stations here to resolve??
> 
> Audi dropouts on all shows last night: Shark, OC, CSI, every 15-30 seconds, that last from 2-5 seconds each time


Got the new update and still have audio dropouts on all MPEG4 local stations. Sometimes the audio drops out for 3-5 seconds and the picture remains. Other times, the audio drops out and the screen goes blue for 6 or 7 seconds, then the picture returns and the audio resumes in about 3-5 seconds. This is not a local LA area problelm and happens around the country per the posts. I connect via HDMI directly to the TV. Drop outs happen on both HDMI and component. Last 3 updates have not helped. Have posted this before but posting again to let Direct TV know. It was particularly noticeable the other night when I was watching a Jay Leno recording and it would happen repeatedly everytime a logo came on the screen when they were having audience participation in guessing if some proposed TV pitch was "Sold" or "Not Sold". Seems like the logo appearing on the screen affected the dropouts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pakratt said:


> Got the new update and still have audio dropouts on all MPEG4 local stations. Sometimes the audio drops out for 3-5 seconds and the picture remains. Other times, the audio drops out and the screen goes blue for 6 or 7 seconds, then the picture returns and the audio resumes in about 3-5 seconds. This is not a local LA area problelm and happens around the country per the posts. I connect via HDMI directly to the TV. Drop outs happen on both HDMI and component. Last 3 updates have not helped. Have posted this before but posting again to let Direct TV know. It was particularly noticeable the other night when I was watching a Jay Leno recording and it would happen repeatedly everytime a logo came on the screen when they were having audience participation in guessing if some proposed TV pitch was "Sold" or "Not Sold". Seems like the logo appearing on the screen affected the dropouts.


Hmm... have you tried it on an OTA signal? to see if it MPEG-4 related?

Do the Audio Drops occur when you have component connected?
What brand TV do you have.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I've also had the audio and video dropouts on my Los Angeles MPEG4 locals. I believe I've had the problem the entire time I've had the HR20, which is since the LA rollout. It's at least been happening for the last few software versions since I keep hoping it will go away with each update. I've been mostly watching the MPEG2 west coast feeds which don't exhibit the same problem. I'll probably use OTA now, although it would be nice to have reliable MPEG4 to save a little hard drive space.

HR20 connected directly to my Sharp LCD over component. Used to also happen over HDMI, but the channel changing time is a little quicker on the component, so I switched.


----------



## tripled14 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new to all this HD technology stuff, so if I say something dumb don't rip me too hard. I recently upgraded to an H20, HDMI connection would not work, so I bought an HR20, HDMI works now, but my audio only on HD channels cuts in and out. I talked to Directv tech help for about 2 hours and they couldn't tell me the problem. Anyone heard of this problem and/or any suggestions. I have a samsung hl-s5086w


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tripled14 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to all this HD technology stuff, so if I say something dumb don't rip me too hard. I recently upgraded to an H20, HDMI connection would not work, so I bought an HR20, HDMI works now, but my audio only on HD channels cuts in and out. I talked to Directv tech help for about 2 hours and they couldn't tell me the problem. Anyone heard of this problem and/or any suggestions. I have a samsung hl-s5086w


Can you check and verify that you are on the 0x104 software version.
Go into setup and hit INFO, it should tell you your software version.


----------



## rdr07 (Aug 25, 2006)

i live in SoCal and got the latest update yesterday. so far i've had more issues after this update than i've ever had before:

- missing recordings that are in the to do list
- not being able to pick up non-local stations (while verifying that i can do this on other boxes off the same dish)
- playback issues, the image and show info when i hit stop basically stays on my screen when i change around live tv. IE - i play back Charlie Rose for a minute, hit stop and then change to channel 2... hey look Charlie's frozen face is on my screen. change to another channel, same thing.

each of these has happened at least twice. i've had to reset the box 4 times now to try and regain normal capabilities. i'll be calling DTV shortly...


----------



## tripled14 (Dec 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you check and verify that you are on the 0x104 software version.
> Go into setup and hit INFO, it should tell you your software version.


It says I have 0xfa


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I don't know if it's a "new" issue, but it's new to me.

After implementing OTA, I did some serious editing on the Favorites lists. I found that while I could page down in the normal fashion, I could not page up. It would scroll to the top of the currently displayed list of channels, then show the same list again, instead of going to the previous channels. 

I was able to enter a channel directly to go back on the list, which is a good workaround. I don't know if anyone has reported this before.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I think the name "Pinky" (I don't like the ie at the end) should stay. I also think someone should change their avatar to "Pinky" and keep it as that until it is fixed :lol:


Hmm, Pinky like the Ms. Pacman or Pinky like Pinky Tuscadero????????


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Koz said:


> I've also had the audio and video dropouts on my Los Angeles MPEG4 locals. I believe I've had the problem the entire time I've had the HR20, which is since the LA rollout. It's at least been happening for the last few software versions since I keep hoping it will go away with each update. I've been mostly watching the MPEG2 west coast feeds which don't exhibit the same problem. I'll probably use OTA now, although it would be nice to have reliable MPEG4 to save a little hard drive space.
> 
> HR20 connected directly to my Sharp LCD over component. Used to also happen over HDMI, but the channel changing time is a little quicker on the component, so I switched.


-----------------------------

Ditto here about the dropouts. They seem less frequent on most recording (on a random basis), but just wanted to verify that this is not an uncommon problem.


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Had my first lockup tonight on 0x104. 

Was watching Battlestar Galactica and deleted it when it was done. Everything was fine. Went to the menu and went to play ER and it locked up.

I think the lockups are the last remaining major bug. I was hoping they'd be fixed, but I guess there are still scenarios that screw it up.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

pappys said:


> Hmm, Pinky like the Ms. Pacman or Pinky like Pinky Tuscadero????????


Pinky and the Brain... NARF :lol:


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

hfhlt004 said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> Ditto here about the dropouts. They seem less frequent on most recording (on a random basis), but just wanted to verify that this is not an uncommon problem.


Although I am still on 0xFA, I would just like to clarify as to whether I am experiencing the same thing re: "dropouts."

Are you and others talking about the loss of the HDMI "handshake"?
In my case, the screen will go to blue, switch to black and then the picture returns and displays:
"HDMI 1
1080I"
I do not lose audio during these dropouts.
This problem only exists on my HDMI 1 tv input. On HDMI 2, I have no loss of HDMI video.
As I said, I would just like to know if I am experiencing the same problem or perhaps an unrelated hardware problem.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

pappys said:


> Hmm, Pinky like the Ms. Pacman or Pinky like Pinky Tuscadero????????


I'm going with Pinky Tuscadero -- almost time for Fonzi to jump the shark!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rdr07 said:


> i live in SoCal and got the latest update yesterday. so far i've had more issues after this update than i've ever had before:
> 
> - missing recordings that are in the to do list
> - not being able to pick up non-local stations (while verifying that i can do this on other boxes off the same dish)
> ...


If you are going to have to replace your box.
I would do the full reset of the system (the format everything)

What does your HISTORY say about the programs that where missed from the todo list (remember, that it will give you some more information about the missed recording)


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Shemp said:


> I'm going with Pinky Tuscadero -- almost time for Fonzi to jump the shark!


Cause I think the D*TV just did (Jumped the Shark) by upgrading my tivo unit to the HR-20...


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

jkc120 said:


> Had my first lockup tonight on 0x104.
> 
> Was watching Battlestar Galactica and deleted it when it was done. Everything was fine. Went to the menu and went to play ER and it locked up.
> 
> I think the lockups are the last remaining major bug. I was hoping they'd be fixed, but I guess there are still scenarios that screw it up.


I also locked up on 0x104. Recording NBC, watching previous recording, did search for Red W, Sports, Hockey - HR20 hung, wouldn't respond to remote, not even power off. Left HR20 on and went to bed. Got up this morning and still recording! Now I got a 9.1 hour recording of NBC over the night. Had to hit Red Reset.

Following restart from Red Reset my Guide info only has today's programs. Does Red Reset erase the guide info?


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I would seriously consider contacting DirecTV, and ask them to replace the box. With colors going out of allignment, and the sound frequently going out... You could be have some other issues, with the physical hardware..
> 
> As I don't recall any posts about the LA locals doing that... so it is possible it is an issolated issue with your hardware.


Earl - I saw the channel 7 KABC-DT color registration problem on my H20-600 receiver two days ago. It probably was a DirecTV Local Receive Facility MPEG4 problem as the picture was fine on MPEG2 DirecTV channel 87.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jfm said:


> Following restart from Red Reset my Guide info only has today's programs. Does Red Reset erase the guide info?


Any "reset" of the box (be it power or the red button, or from the gui).
Recycles the Guide data, as the guide data is loaded into memory.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

w6fxj said:


> Earl - I saw the channel 7 KABC-DT color registration problem on my H20-600 receiver two days ago. It probably was a DirecTV Local Receive Facility MPEG4 problem as the picture was fine on MPEG2 DirecTV channel 87.


Ahh... thank you for the correction and info.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jfm said:


> I also locked up on 0x104. Recording NBC, watching previous recording, did search for Red W, Sports, Hockey - HR20 hung, wouldn't respond to remote, not even power off. Left HR20 on and went to bed. Got up this morning and still recording! Now I got a 9.1 hour recording of NBC over the night. Had to hit Red Reset.
> 
> Following restart from Red Reset my Guide info only has today's programs. Does Red Reset erase the guide info?


Yes, but it will repopulate in short order...first few hours of the guide come quickly and then fill in over the next day or two.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

w84mike said:


> Watched TV a couple hours before dinner yesterday and everything was great. Came back in after dinner and turned it on and no video (just a black screen) and no audio either (audio on separate receiver). I could bring up the guide, I could use channel up and down and the info screen would show up telling me what channel and show I was on, I could even turn everything on and off, but nothing was viewable or audible. I brought up MyPlaylist and tried to watch a show from that, but still no video and no audio. A red button reset returned everything to normal and I have had no more trouble with it. I never had that happen before. I have had lockups, but then I couldn't use any buttons or view any menus. Odd.
> 
> Mike


I too had the same problem:

I turned on my HR20 last night to watch some TV. However, two very important ingredients were missing; video & audio. My TV screen was completely black. Here's the very odd thing, the HR20's on screen menus still worked. I could go into setup, guide etc. and the HR20 behaved fine. I even tried to watch a pre-recorded program that I know was fine. The HR20 went through the motions of playing the video but nothing played. I even got the status bar at the bottom of the screen, however, no audio or video.

I recycled the HR20's power. It didn't help. I then went into setup and reset the recorder. This resolved the issue. This has never happened before. Since version 0x104 I've had several dropouts, audio sync problem with recorded MPEG4 programs, and now the black screen of death. Perhaps D* needs to hold off on the release a little longer.:nono2:

My hookup:

HR20 via HDMI feed to Pioneer VSX-84TXsi. Pioneer VSX-84TXsi HDMI feed to Mitsubishi WD-52725


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Thankfully I kept my HR10-250. I tried updating the HR20, but in the few hours I ventured down this path it went blank...reset...froze up...reset...I swapped the HR10 back in so I could watch TV. Placed the HR20 back on the bookshelf, it doubles neatly as a book end, and went back to watching the Lakers beat the hawks. Maybe I'll play with it a little more today. 

It's like Frankenstein. You create it and then the townspeople chase it down and kill it.:lol: Or maybe a cloned animal...it looks good for awhile and then it dies a seriously horrible death...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

According to your signature, you have had the unit hooked up for 1 day.

Where did it freeze? Before or after the unit was completely started?
Are you certain it got the 0x104 update?

Have you tried a full system reset on the unit?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So, Earl, what kind of problems are you having, if any? 

I still think you have a special limited edition HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> So, Earl, what kind of problems are you having, if any?
> 
> I still think you have a special limited edition HR20.


Tell me about it.
It actually is kinda frustrating to do what I do (here on the forums),
And not have the same problems you all are having.

To answer your question... none.

Not with any of my DVR+ systems (R15, and two HR20s)


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> According to your signature, you have had the unit hooked up for 1 day.
> 
> Where did it freeze? Before or after the unit was completely started?
> Are you certain it got the 0x104 update?
> ...


Originally, I did have it up for one day, and then placed it on the shelf. I'm keeping up with you guys, don't worry. When a new update comes down, I dust it off and hook it up. Play around with it for a few hours and then place it back in it's rightful place back on the shelf.

It froze up on the paused picture of a nutcracker, how holidaylyish of it. I pressed every button that would logically unfreeze the picture like play and I even tried to change the channel. I didn't hammer the remote either. I pressed a button then waited and then pressed again thinking it was chewing on the last command, but no...it just sat there. Cruel nutcracker, why do you mock me...

Anyway, yes, I reset it I believe three times over the course of a few hours and each and everytime it froze on some scene. I think I still have oxfa, because I haven't yet seen the download for the new software. OTA is one of the main things the unit needs along with dual buffers, but I thought I would see what it would do with the OTA. I'll hook it up again this afternoon and maybe if I'm feeling saucy, I reset the whole thing back to zero.

Truly...when this thing is ready for prime time I'll hook it up. Why in the world would I want to hook it up to watch a show when it misses recordings, freezes up, etc...Does anyone enjoy this? How many software patches is it going to take to get this thing up to speed? It's not like these are security patches like you see with Win XP. These are BASIC functionality issues that shouldn't be an issue for a product sent to market. Yes, yes, words you've heard a million times, but how many more software patches or builds is it going to take? Five, ten, over 6-12 months? I'll keep reading the board and don't get me wrong, I'm defintitely impressed with your dedication to the site, Earl, but let's be real. The HR-20 is a DUD right now and all those people praising it have rose colored glasses on...in some shade at least.


----------



## bgedney (Nov 21, 2006)

Those of you who are expearencing 'Trickplay' issues, specifically where pause doesn't work, you can't rewind live tv, and you are unable to playback from recorded items, Who many of you are using external drives? I am wondering if the issues are related.

Just a shot in the dark. I have had the update for a little more then 12 hours, and I have had to reset my HR-20 4 times due to that issue. I am getting to comfortable with that stupid blue screen on boot up.

Billy


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> I'll keep reading the board and don't get me wrong, I'm defintitely impressed with your dedication to the site, Earl, but let's be real. The HR-20 is a DUD right now and all those people praising it have rose colored glasses on...in some shade at least.


The HR20 is not a dud and is quite impressive to me. I have had a Tivo since 1999 and currently own 2 HD Tivos. I love those units but mine has had virtually no problems and has been a fantastic edition to my collection. In fact, with the MPEG4 capabilities, its been my HD DVR of choice. My wife still prefers the HD Tivo but this thing has been a home run in my house. I feel bad for folks that have issues and I am as critical as anyone but I think this is a great DVR.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

24 hours with my HR20 and I had my first major issue. The first program it recorded had the black screen and the timeline didn't move while I tried to FF through. Just black. I really hope I can find some kind soul to help me fix my HR10-250.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that the Skip to Tick has been fixed in this release?

Where it actually skips to the exact mark, and is not 30-60 secs behind the Tick mark.

Thanks


----------



## bgedney (Nov 21, 2006)

I see and fell your frustration. I am looking at it from a completely different angle. How many other products have we been able to have such an active role in the development of? It seems clear to me, keeping in mind I am 21 and by definition ignerant, Directv seems to be responding to these complaints. We are able to place our expearences, desires, and suggestions and, at least in my view, they are responding to them. We are getting more out of Directv's DVR then it seems like we would have ever gotten out of a TIVO Branded Directv box.

Just my spin.

And as I mentioned before, I have had to reset my box 4 times in the past 12 hours from this last update. I am frustrated right up there with ya. I hope we see a new update soon working on the trickplay issues.

Billy



mlobitz said:


> Originally, I did have it up for one day, and then placed it on the shelf. I'm keeping up with you guys, don't worry. When a new update comes down, I dust it off and hook it up. Play around with it for a few hours and then place it back in it's rightful place back on the shelf.
> 
> It froze up on the paused picture of a nutcracker, how holidaylyish of it. I pressed every button that would logically unfreeze the picture like play and I even tried to change the channel. I didn't hammer the remote either. I pressed a button then waited and then pressed again thinking it was chewing on the last command, but no...it just sat there. Cruel nutcracker, why do you mock me...
> 
> ...


----------



## bgedney (Nov 21, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> 24 hours with my HR20 and I had my first major issue. The first program it recorded had the black screen and the timeline didn't move while I tried to FF through. Just black. I really hope I can find some kind soul to help me fix my HR10-250.


Have you tried a red button reset? That fixes mine. At least for a bit.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tell me about it.
> It actually is kinda frustrating to do what I do (here on the forums),
> And not have the same problems you all are having.
> 
> ...


It seems almost random sometimes, doesn't it? My HR20 problems have been the closed captioning problem (universal but not many people use, I admit) and the pink icon problem. I have OCCASIONALLY had to reset it because it locked up, but not with frequency. It didn't seem to like me adding 30 mins to a program that was recording at the time, and it locked (but kept recording and I rebooted it when the show was finished). I've had no lost shows, no "delete now" messages at the beginning of shows, or anything like that.

When my HR10 recording of the local HD NBC station didn't have CC on Heroes, the SD recording from another station on my HR20 saved my brother disappointment. We merely watched that and the CC pass through (not the native HR20 CC) worked fine (not something one can do with HD, but for an SD recording it was fine).

Basically, my HR20 is working good enough for general use once OTA and CC are working well.

Here's hoping the new release does it for me.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

bgedney said:


> Have you tried a red button reset? That fixes mine. At least for a bit.


Next time. I already deleted the episode.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

(Where's the item for posting miscellanous bugs?)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Truly...when this thing is ready for prime time I'll hook it up. Why in the world would I want to hook it up to watch a show when it misses recordings, freezes up, etc...Does anyone enjoy this? How many software patches is it going to take to get this thing up to speed? It's not like these are security patches like you see with Win XP. These are BASIC functionality issues that shouldn't be an issue for a product sent to market. Yes, yes, words you've heard a million times, but how many more software patches or builds is it going to take? Five, ten, over 6-12 months? I'll keep reading the board and don't get me wrong, I'm defintitely impressed with your dedication to the site, Earl, but let's be real. The HR-20 is a DUD right now and all those people praising it have rose colored glasses on...in some shade at least.


Many of us (dare I say, "most" at this point?) are not having that degree of problems, if any at all. I haven't had any real issues in over two weeks. With that degree of problems it's quite possible you have some serious disk corruption going on or even hardware problems. Why not take Earl's advice, do a disk format and see if it helps? I mean, isn't it a better use of an hour than to keep hooking up and unhooking a potentially-bad box and then logging on here to complain?


----------



## bgedney (Nov 21, 2006)

BJM said:


> (Where's the item for posting miscellanous bugs?)


Just kinda hop on in.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tell me about it.
> It actually is kinda frustrating to do what I do (here on the forums),
> And not have the same problems you all are having.
> 
> ...


OK then... How much do you use it? I pretty much just watch recorded programs to get away from comercials. I will claim if you use the HR20 at all you will have problems within a few days to a week.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> Anyway, yes, I reset it I believe three times over the course of a few hours and each and everytime it froze on some scene. I think I still have oxfa, because I haven't yet seen the download for the new software. OTA is one of the main things the unit needs along with dual buffers, but I thought I would see what it would do with the OTA. I'll hook it up again this afternoon and maybe if I'm feeling saucy, I reset the whole thing back to zero.


Sounds like you have a bad unit. Mine blew up after 5 days and would not boot up. The replacement seems to tolerate red-button-resets just fine. The problem is with the programing of the firmware. Well for everyone except Earl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> OK then... How much do you use it? I pretty much just watch recorded programs to get away from comercials. I will claim if you use the HR20 at all you will have problems within a few days to a week.


Since the day I got it (back in August), I have used it has my primary DVR.

On "average" the one system is used to record and playback 15 hours of primetime. The #2 system, is used for another 10-15. On a regular basis.

The HR20's are also used all morning, and afternoon long while my wife is at home. And she has been used to a DVR for 6+ years, so she uses all the pause and trickplay functions while in the buffer.

My 5 yrd old also uses the "DVR" function all the time.... he knows how to FF, RW, and all the other ticks. Even navigate the MyPlaylist to find "his shows"... (I am not kidding... god help us if there is something in a show that makes him laugh, he will rewind it, and rewind it, and rewind it, and rewind it, and rewind it, and rewind it, ..... )

Weekends... sports... All the football also goes through the boxes.

The R15.. .Master bedroom for the last 9+ months. We record upwards to 30 hours of content a week up there as well. Try to watch most of it, and a lot is in FF mode, as a lot of it is just "filler" while we are going to sleep.

So yes... I use the systems... just as much as the "next" guy.
Do I abuse them? probably not.... but between the two HR20's and R15, we have over 60 Series Links...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> I will claim if you use the HR20 at all you will have problems within a few days to a week.


That's a broad and baseless claim - I had no problems whatsoever for a couple weeks, then one GUI lockup. About three weeks later I had a rash of unwatchable/black screen recordings over one 26 hour period, fixed by a reset, then a second GUI lockup a few days later. That's been two weeks ago and counting with no further problems. We record and playback several hours a day and often twice that on the weekends with sports and so forth. Our problems have been spotty and very difficult to reproduce. Even people who have come up with "scripts" that cause their boxes to fail or generate errors in certain circumstances haven't worked for ours.

Is the box perfect? No, of course not. But it has performed pretty well for us and even my wife now prefers it to our two 5-year-old Series 1 DirecTivos.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

gcisko said:


> OK then... How much do you use it? I pretty much just watch recorded programs to get away from comercials. I will claim if you use the HR20 at all you will have problems within a few days to a week.


Claim away! Not true in my household.

Originally had some of the problems folks describe -- as noted in some of my earlier posts. For the past couple of weeks, nada. I record anywhere from a few to as many as 10-12 programs a day -- with many of the weekend shows being football matches from the UK and Europe, 2-3 hours in length, generally a couple recording simultaneously while I'm playing back an earlier match.

I skip 99% of the commercials, use all the trick play features, place bookmarks and skip-to-tick to review an exciting goal -- no problems, nada.

Saying that, nothing is mpeg4 -- not available here, yet. Looking forward to OTA to add the CBS forensic cop shows and PBS to the mix [our local PBS from UNM is as snazzy as Discovery Channel HD].

Never have done the full format and haven't performed the RBR since the ritual "component reset" after the last download -- which is what I always do since this box wouldn't initialize originally when hooked up to HDMI alone.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

gcisko said:


> I will claim if you use the HR20 at all you will have problems within a few days to a week.


I guess it depends on what you mean by problems. We have the Hughes/Tivo R2 in the bedroom, an RCA in the motorhome and the HR20 in the family room.

The HR20 is by far the most "high tech" of the three and does require more attention but given all that it does in the way of providing great pictures and sound, I'm going to be hanging in.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Many of us (dare I say, "most" at this point?) are not having that degree of problems, if any at all. I haven't had any real issues in over two weeks. With that degree of problems it's quite possible you have some serious disk corruption going on or even hardware problems. Why not take Earl's advice, do a disk format and see if it helps? I mean, isn't it a better use of an hour than to keep hooking up and unhooking a potentially-bad box and then logging on here to complain?


First of all, are you serious...have I tried a red button reset??? Please, all I've done is red button reset this thing. Too many times to count. The first day I got it the installer red button reset it 15-20 times. It was like watching a rat and a feeder bar. Truly entertaining!

Also, you know what...some of you just can't take that some of us are having issues with this not ready for prime time box. I'm going to keep complaining and keep complaining until D* gets it right. It's my right to do so and if whoever is the moderator chooses to ban me for speaking my mind then so be it. I don't think the hardware is bad, it's the software. Each time I reset it it works until I ask it to do something that conflicts with the coding. Most of you are just recording and watching. I'm trying to change from one resolution to another, record mp4s and watch a show in HD. That's when it puchs and D* knows it...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

All bashing aside, I think what Lefty (referring to Earl) was suggesting, was have you tried to do a disk format? This is different than a red button reset. You're going to lose your recordings, series links, and everything else in the process. But given the hard time you've had, it might be worth spending the time to do that rather than red button reset over and over, only to get so frustrated you have to shelve it. It might be worth a try. Most people are here to try to help you. Given the bad or empty help you're gonna get from a D* CSR, I guarantee you this is the best place to get advice.

Nobody is benefiting from your troubles. Though many of us are having no issues (myself included), we're still here to help those who are.



mlobitz said:


> First of all, are you serious...have I tried a red button reset??? Please, all I've done is red button reset this thing. Too many times to count. The first day I got it the installer red button reset it 15-20 times. It was like watching a rat and a feeder bar. Truly entertaining!
> 
> Also, you know what...some of you just can't take that some of us are having issues with this not ready for prime time box. I'm going to keep complaining and keep complaining until D* gets it right. It's my right to do so and if whoever is the moderator chooses to ban me for speaking my mind then so be it. I don't think the hardware is bad, it's the software. Each time I reset it it works until I ask it to do something that conflicts with the coding. Most of you are just recording and watching. I'm trying to change from one resolution to another, record mp4s and watch a show in HD. That's when it puchs and D* knows it...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> The first day I got it the installer red button reset it 15-20 times. It was like watching a rat and a feeder bar. Truly entertaining!


I've never heard of needing to reset 15-20 times for installation. Mine is working [well] for the most part. I have had the "black screen" a couple of times. If you're have the problems you say, I would: go into the setup menu, do a "reset everything". Then give it a day [connected] to see what it does. You should have at least the 0xfa version software. If you have this version & still are having trouble, have D* replace your unit to see if it works any better. Free speech is great, but I like to accomplish something along the way.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> Also, you know what...some of you just can't take that some of us are having issues with this not ready for prime time box. I'm going to keep complaining and keep complaining until D* gets it right. It's my right to do so


Not sure what you mean by some of us can't take others having issues. All I see here is a group of people helping other people. Yes, it's true that some have had less problems then others; but that doesn't mean that those that aren't having problems are rubbing it in the faces of those that do. Most of us here are happy to hear about the people that aren't having problems and are happy to make suggestions to help those that do have problems.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

mlobitz, sorry for your issues. 

For the installer to reset the box 15-20 times, seems like maybe an "installer issue". Not doubting that it didn't happen, but it should not have happened. I do not believe that any Mod here, has ever banned a member for speaking his mind. Where the problem starts, is when those complaints turn into bashing threads and no one can agree on anything.

For those who *"ARE experiencing problems"*, all we ask is that you respect the views of those who are not having the same issues as you. A complete as possible, explanation of the issue, type of setup you have, what functions were taking place at the time of the problem, would also help.

For those *"who ARE NOT having problems"*, all we ask is that you respect the views of those who are having issues and understand that, this is why the majority of members post here. Complaining usually gets matters corrected, but the cross-bickering and insults, gets no one, nowhere.

Just as Earl, I have had my HR20 from just about day one, without any major issues. Yes, a reset or two but other than that, it has been performing quite well as my Primary viewing unit. It is in use daily, with 40 or so SL's, and has never missed a recording that i have asked it to record. Why no issues?...........your guess is as good as mine and most likely i will have some, but regardless of whether some units are flawless or not, we all must respect the "pros" and "cons".

When the threads become "uncivil", they have no place here.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

_ Originally Posted by mlobitz
First of all, are you serious...have I tried a red button reset??? Please, all I've done is red button reset this thing. Too many times to count. The first day I got it the installer red button reset it 15-20 times. It was like watching a rat and a feeder bar. Truly entertaining!
_

Sounds like the problems my installer had at first. Till we spoke to a tier 2 tech who suggested some boxes really needed to be initialized with only component hooked up. Plug in the HDMI afterward. It's become enough of a standard that some call it a "component reboot" when we adopt the procedure when doing an RBR.

We even switched out receivers -- at first -- because of this problem.

Then -- over time -- the problems went away. Updates settled in -- and about the only complaint I could make right now would be longer delays between channel switching. But, I'm in the weekend and won't catch up with most of the stuff I record until Tues or Wed -- by which time I hope to be checking out OTA and 0x104. If that doesn't knock surfing delays back; then, I may try a full format and reset -- as much as out of curiosity as anything else.

Notice that Earl maintains a thread just for HDMI questions.

Couldn't blame the installer either. He was installing an HR20 for the very 1st time. No one told him anything about component reboots/initializing. But, it's not so illogical when you realize D* isn't including an HDMI cable with this critter and just may have figured they would then be dealing with folks who wouldn't be ahead of them -- starting right off stuffing an HDMI cable into the mix.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tell me about it.
> It actually is kinda frustrating to do what I do (here on the forums),
> And not have the same problems you all are having.
> 
> ...


I feel for you guys that are having problems but in my opinion that is the exception and not the rule.

My HR-20 is solid, it records what I ask and plays what I want. I've had it for a couple of months and it has never locked up or had a black screen recording.
It is connected via component because my older Sony rear projection only had DVI in and it is not sharp video from any source.

We have the HR-15, HR-20 & HR-10 and right now the most problems I am having are audio drops on the HR-10 primarily on Fox but some on NBC as well.

J C


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> First of all, are you serious...have I tried a red button reset??? I don't think the hardware is bad, it's the software. Each time I reset it it works until I ask it to do something that conflicts with the coding. Most of you are just recording and watching. I'm trying to change from one resolution to another, record mp4s and watch a show in HD. That's when it puchs and D* knows it...


I've read all these posts and have to agree with what "veryoldschool" said several posts back. You may be exercising the equipment, but it appears you haven't done what many (including me) have done -- complete reformat or return what may be faulty equipment. Instead you keep beating on the same machine and claiming software problems. It if was software we would ALL be experiencing at least some degree of your pain -- simply put, many or most aren't. I initially did a full system format. Some problems appeared (don't remember what, it was 4 weeks ago) including one that had me on the phone with D* and a replacement box ready to be shipped. But while on the phone, the "hangup" ended and I cancelled the replacement (I didn't want the pain of reconfiguing a new box -- again.) No problems except one blank recording since.

I use all the functions heavily (except IF on the remote, I suspect a real problem there). I keep the disk at least 60 - 70 percent full and playback everything. I hammer rewind 6 seconds and FF. No problems since the beginning.

You made one point that sent up a big red flag and I can't believe you have avoided noticing it. You said that the initial installer reset 10-15 time. NO WAY that box would have stayed in my house. Everything you say suggests you have a unique problem that could be resolved by changing the box. There is more likelihood of some defective manufacturing procedure than some wild software bugs. I say fix the main problem and then get back to complaining if needed. But until then I think you're abusing yourself and those trying to help by removing a defective machine until the next time your "testing" shows that it's defective. Oh and BTW, leave it connected and use it. You can't do effective problem resolution with a machine that's not in use. (All this from a former hardware AND software developer/tester.)


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl, A question I haven't seen addressed and have been wanting to ask: Are the people having the major problems using IR or IF on the remote? I ask because the second day after not having any huge problems, I switched to IF. In that same evening I began seeing some of the odd problems that have been reported in this forum. I figured the IF was suspect and within a few hours switched back to IR. Sometime after that I did a complete reformat and within days almost had the box replaced due to a persistent hangup (after some resets). 

Since that time, I not had any real problems. I haven't even had to reset except to try to force a 104 download (sadly I only got 0xFA again.) So add me to the rock solid for 3 of the 4 weeks I've had the box -- and I exercise it heavily especially in the cruise control and playback areas. About the only thing I avoid (although I have done it numerous times as recently as 2 days ago) is using the HR20 remote to change resolution. I also removed "native" mode (although it worked when it was on). I'm not happy with the gyrations Format puts my Sony rear projection through. Instead I use the Sony's remote to change formats -- those changes are smooth and don't produce frightening visual effect during the changes.

So net question is whether those with big problem use IF. And what about those like you who are "rock solid"?

So that you all know my true stripes -- GO HEELS!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richlife said:


> Are the people having the major problems using IR or IF on the remote? I ask because the second day after not having any huge problems, I switched to IF. In that same evening I began seeing some of the odd problems that have been reported in this forum. I figured the IF was suspect and within a few hours switched back to IR. Sometime after that I did a complete reformat and within days almost had the box replaced due to a persistent hangup (after some resets).
> So net question is whether those with big problem use IF. And what about those like you who are "rock solid"?!


I"m sure you mean "RF" or IR. I use RF as I have two boxes & use two remotes. While this could be the cause of some problems, I don't think so [for me] as I'm having the same [minor troubles] as you, just a couple of "black screens" with 0xfa.


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have had my share of problems with the unit, but knowing others are having similar problems is comforting. I also think DTV monitos forum, which is smart as we are quite a few free beta testers.

As for the unit, mpeg4 sound still cuts out, the video pixels then goes back to normal every so often , only 2 shows have recorded as blanks thus far. The best fix for me thus far has been unplugging the machine, leaving it alone for 10 minutes, then plugging it back in. This worked better than hitting the red buton, which I have done several times.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I"m sure you mean "RF" or IR. I use RF as I have two boxes & use two remotes. While this could be the cause of some problems, I don't think so [for me] as I'm having the same [minor troubles] as you, just a couple of "black screens" with 0xfa.


Right, RF (not enough coffee yet). But still wondering if RF is IFie.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I've never heard of needing to reset 15-20 times for installation. Mine is working [well] for the most part. I have had the "black screen" a couple of times. If you're have the problems you say, I would: go into the setup menu, do a "reset everything". Then give it a day [connected] to see what it does. You should have at least the 0xfa version software. If you have this version & still are having trouble, have D* replace your unit to see if it works any better. Free speech is great, but I like to accomplish something along the way.


Has anyone in the Marin or Sonoma County recieved the latest software update? I'm in Petaluma and I've checked my system information but havn't recieved the download yet. The last bunch of downloads I recieved on the first night. Does anyone know if I can force it. My box has been working perfectly so maybe I shouldn't be in a rush to get the new sofware. Thx.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Has anyone in the Marin or Sonoma County received the latest software update? I'm in Petaluma and I've checked my system information but haven't received the download yet. The last bunch of downloads I received on the first night. Does anyone know if I can force it. My box has been working perfectly so maybe I shouldn't be in a rush to get the new software. Thx.


This release is very limited & I tried to force the update [with no luck]. I then called D* to see if they could. They put me "on the list" which was for Friday's download, but no luck yet. I don't know if it was BS or that D* is holding off on anymore downloads. OTA would be nice, but it may be worth waiting until D* thinks we should have it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> This release is very limited & I tried to force the update [with no luck]. I then called D* to see if they could. They put me "on the list" which was for Friday's download, but no luck yet. I don't know if it was BS or that D* is holding off on anymore downloads. OTA would be nice, but it may be worth waiting until D* thinks we should have it.


There is no "list" to be put on, to receive the release any sooner.
And there was no "Friday" download either.

0 for 2


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richlife said:


> But still wondering if RF is IFie.


There may be something to it. I do have [at times] a "double key" where I press the remote [once] and the receiver sees two. This usually is in the guide, but could also be a cause for some other "mis-keys", like the "delete now" before watching, when I select play.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no "list" to be put on, to receive the release any sooner. And there was no "Friday" download either.
> 0 for 2


Thanks, Earl. I wonder what D*s ratio is for mis-information verses [correct] information is?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl 
Whats the secret code we can input to our HR20s to get the update, you know the one you used to get yours before everyone else?

So what was the actual day you got the update. Was it 11/27 when you typed up the notes or 12/2 when you took the screen shot?


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

richlife said:


> It if was software we would ALL be experiencing at least some degree of your pain


You're completely wrong about that. How do you know certain usage models aren't hitting the right code path to cause the issues? There are way, way too many variables involved for you to conclude that it's not a software problem.



richlife said:


> -- simply put, many or most aren't.


You don't have any statistical data to back that up. The representation here is a very small fraction of all the HR20 D* customer user base. So for you to conclude that many or most aren't having problems is a guess and nothing more.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jkc120 said:


> You're completely wrong about that. How do you know certain usage models aren't hitting the right code path to cause the issues? There are way, way too many variables involved for you to conclude that it's not a software problem.
> You don't have any statistical data to back that up. The representation here is a very small fraction of all the HR20 D* customer user base. So for you to conclude that many or most aren't having problems is a guess and nothing more.


I think he was referring to the posting replied to & not in general. "Most" aren't having the problem posted [at least after 0xfa update] & it was to focus on a solution, but that's the way I read it [YMMV].


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I think he was referring to the posting replied to & not in general. "Most" aren't having the problem posted [at least after 0xfa update] & it was to focus on a solution, but that's the way I read it [YMMV].


Ah ok, my bad if I took it out of context...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Earl
> Whats the secret code we can input to our HR20s to get the update, you know the one you used to get yours before everyone else?
> 
> So what was the actual day you got the update. Was it 11/27 when you typed up the notes or 12/2 when you took the screen shot?


The code is: 1 2 3 4 5

Just like my luggage......


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The code is: 1 2 3 4 5
> 
> Just like my luggage......


So when do you enter this code? Same time or after hitting 0 2 4 6 8 and the software starts downloading. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> irst of all, are you serious...have I tried a red button reset???


Yes I'm serious and clearly you don't know the difference between a reset (which isn't what I'm talking about) and a full disk format.

If all these problems you're having are completely software-related, then EVERYONE would have the same kinds of problems when clearly we don't. If your box has software problems not shared by the rest of the HR20's out there, you've got bad sectors on your disk, and/or hardware issues that are corrupting the software.

So complain all you want but complaining HERE and insulting the people offering you suggestions is not helpful to you, and it certainly doesn't make people want to bother trying to help you at all.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

punch in 13579 and you get a error screen for the software downlaod, says open door and hit red button and try again, never seen this before.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl any logo addtions with the new update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Earl any logo addtions with the new update?


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> punch in 13579 and you get a error screen for the software downlaod, says open door and hit red button and try again, never seen this before.


And if you wait long enough the unit will do the same thing, apparently, as a 02468.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The code is: 1 2 3 4 5


Sorry for dumb post.....I assume you are kidding about the above to force 0x104 ? 
I've not tried 02468 code since I'm guessing East Coast won't see until when ?

Thanks, Earl.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Earl any logo addtions with the new update?


What's a logo addition? Logos for stations and things that appear in the "info" and so on?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

The channel banner logos (channels logos)

The R15-500 new update that is out in a limited release has alot of new channel logo updates, including Reelz, Vs. and more!


----------



## jkc120 (Sep 11, 2006)

Earl - can you confirm that the lockups are still being tracked as an issue in this release? I mentioned it in this thread, but wanted to make sure it's one of the known bugs or mentioned in the issues list for 0x104.

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

thekochs said:


> Sorry for dumb post.....I assume you are kidding about the above to force 0x104 ?
> I've not tried 02468 code since I'm guessing Eas Coast won't see until when ?
> 
> Thanks, Earl.


Yes, I was kidding (Re: Spaceballs)

We won't know any more about where the rollout is going, until Late Monday/Tuesday at best


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no "list" to be put on, to receive the release any sooner.
> And there was no "Friday" download either.
> 
> 0 for 2


Earl, I understand you know better but D*TV told me that release date was 12/08/06 on the 7th.

IMO- They often tell you what you want to hear to get you off the phone..... Sorry. The Colts did flame so I will be yelling for Du-Bears on Monday night. At least I get that game in HD via D*TV CBS has no agreement with D*TV in INDY so I had to watch the Colts game OTA old school style, via the TV....


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Has anyone in the Marin or Sonoma County recieved the latest software update? I'm in Petaluma and I've checked my system information but havn't recieved the download yet. The last bunch of downloads I recieved on the first night. Does anyone know if I can force it. My box has been working perfectly so maybe I shouldn't be in a rush to get the new sofware. Thx.


Nothing yet in San Francisco. Anybody else in the Bay Area has received the update?


----------



## tiorio (Sep 7, 2006)

So I just dropped by here today because of some recent issues I've been having and saw this new software thread. Turns out I got it on the 7th according to my Info screen. Here's what I've been experiencing since the update:

Manual recording did not record at all. Set up a ST recording for the Ravens Chiefs HD and it simply didn't record. Nothing. Nada.

I happened to flip the TV on late 4th quarter when I got home and saw it wasn't recording so I hit the record button to get everything I could (the reciever had changed channels to the ST channel but wasn't recording???) and then jumped into My Playlist to start from the as far back as I could....nothing. Black screen. Then searching for authorized content, then TNT came up with the movie 'Titanic' playing. I thought I was crazy. Called DTV, which makes things worse becuase they are useless on the phone. Kept the recording for posterity...currently watching the game on the R20 I smartly kept.

Intermitent dropouts when playing back recorded shows, sometimes a solid blue screen for about 5 seconds which then resumes playing. PITA. DTV said this is a known issue but only for people with HDMI. I use component.

The missed recording is the first one I've had. The dropouts used to happen and go to black, or have lip-sync issues. The blue screen is new in the last few days (since the upgrade).

So far, the last couple days have been the worst since I've had the box. Not a good sign...


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

tiorio said:


> So I just dropped by here today because of some recent issues I've been having and saw this new software thread. Turns out I got it on the 7th according to my Info screen. Here's what I've been experiencing since the update:
> 
> Manual recording did not record at all. Set up a ST recording for the Ravens Chiefs HD and it simply didn't record. Nothing. Nada.
> 
> ...


This exact same thing would have happened to me today on the KC-Baltimore game, but I got home in time. I scheduled it to record last night because I wasn't sure if I'd be home in time. Got home about 12:45 and went to cancel the recording and discovered that it was no longer set to record at all. It shows as "cancelled" in my history. This would have been the first recording that I've missed in the three months or so that I've had this box. (I don't have the newest software version, so I'm probably posting in the wrong topic....sorry)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DblD_Indy said:


> Earl, I understand you know better but D*TV told me that release date was 12/08/06 on the 7th.


Unless it is an emergency or really extranious circumstances; they will not do a software release during the weekend.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tiorio said:


> Manual recording did not record at all. Set up a ST recording for the Ravens Chiefs HD and it simply didn't record. Nothing. Nada.


Manual record as in:
Channel XYZ from 1:13pm to 3:32 pm...

Or

Manual record as:
Found Item in the guide, and hit R once...

If it is the later, then this is probably still the case of how the HR20 is handling the Extended programming channels. It is possible that when the HR20 tuned in the channel, it was not "live" in the stream yet... and hence it didn't start recording.

But as for the Blue screens, and other issues.
Do you have to restart the system? Or does it recover on it's own.

I would recommend pulling the plug on the unit, wait about 60s... and then start it back up again.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

This POS screwed up another recording. I had set up a one time recording for The Amazing Race on CBS East. It was in the To Do list yesterday but when I got home from work it had not recorded. It's a good thing I had set up a backup recording on my old SD TiVo. I have friends coming over to watch the early feed.

I've been trying to get up the courage to open up my HD TiVo to get it working. I think this did the trick. I've had it with this thing. It's no better than my R-15.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> This POS screwed up another recording. I had set up a one time recording for The Amazing Race on CBS East. It was in the To Do list yesterday but when I got home from work it had not recorded. It's a good thing I had set up a backup recording on my old SD TiVo. I have friends coming over to watch the early feed.
> 
> I've been trying to get up the courage to open up my HD TiVo to get it working. I think this did the trick. I've had it with this thing. It's no better than my R-15.


Don't have an exact answer for your problem but is this on 0x104? If so, what if anything, is showing in History as to the reason in did not record?


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm... have you tried it on an OTA signal? to see if it MPEG-4 related?
> 
> Do the Audio Drops occur when you have component connected?
> What brand TV do you have.


Sorry I haven't posted a reply...Been out of town.
I cannot use OTA where I live...too close to the mountains.
Yes, the audio dropouts happen when component is connected too.
I have a Samsung 4095 1080P TV. I connect directly from the receiver
to the TV via HDMI and component. I also use HDMI 2 for my upconverting Samsung DVD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> This POS screwed up another recording. I had set up a one time recording for The Amazing Race on CBS East. It was in the To Do list yesterday but when I got home from work it had not recorded. It's a good thing I had set up a backup recording on my old SD TiVo. I have friends coming over to watch the early feed.
> 
> I've been trying to get up the courage to open up my HD TiVo to get it working. I think this did the trick. I've had it with this thing. It's no better than my R-15.


Any you have CBS East? While in LA?
Don't count on that much longer.


----------



## nevetsgne (Aug 1, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> Sorry I haven't posted a reply...Been out of town.
> I cannot use OTA where I live...too close to the mountains.
> Yes, the audio dropouts happen when component is connected too.
> I have a Samsung 4095 1080P TV. I connect directly from the receiver
> to the TV via HDMI and component. I also use HDMI 2 for my upconverting Samsung DVD.


Why are you connecting both HDMI and component at the same time?


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any you have CBS East? While in LA?
> Don't count on that much longer.


I just lost my Fox East Coast feed a couple of weeks ago. Such a drag to lose after 8 years... Still have CBS, but I get the feeling that might not last much longer either.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The code is: 1 2 3 4 5
> 
> Just like my luggage......


I have now tried this 734 times. I'm beginning to think it won't work.

But, just in case, I'll take it to 2000 times to be certain.

THANKS, EARL!


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess I am one of the fortunate ones to have the update.

Other than for the OTA there is no appreciable difference with same. In fact it still seems that the pink bug is there.

Other than trick play working a bit faster (my fortunately bug free boxes) have remained stable. The channel changing seems, unfortunately a but slower, however. Even the guide scrolling is slower? :slowgrin:

Oh and the other big change - the OTA channels make the MPEG-2 channels look borderline SD quality. When I get MPEG4 locals I guess I will have a better comparision. Till then the difference on my OTA with even my cheapie Radio Chack temp antenna (that currently gets about 50% signal strength on 2 channels) is like watching 60% quality vs 100% quality. That alone is worth the upgrade.

Earl:

Have you noticed this with the page up/page down scrolling? I especially notice it on my box that has the OTA set up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have noticed the Page Up/Page Down; in the Favorites list. But not else where; It performs the same for me.

But you are also missing the Record Tab change, and the History updates.

But after all.. OTA is a big "update" in the software, could hae simply been a release all by itself.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have noticed the Page Up/Page Down; in the Favorites list. But not else where; It performs the same for me.
> 
> But you are also missing the Record Tab change, and the History updates.
> 
> But after all.. OTA is a big "update" in the software, could hae simply been a release all by itself.


Agreed. I mainly do scheduled recordings and very few manual recordings. I think I have missed 2 recordings in the time we have had both boxes.

And yes, the Slow Page up/Page down is only in the guide screens. I will have to play with the channel up/down functions and compare. Overall the guide function (time to load) seems slower on the OTA active box (now set to show all channels), but it has more to load so does that make sense?

I do wish we could have "Channels I Get" finally enabled...


----------



## tiorio (Sep 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Manual record as in:
> Channel XYZ from 1:13pm to 3:32 pm...
> 
> Or
> ...


My bad, it's the latter. But there's info. going to that channel from 3am every sunday!



Earl Bonovich said:


> But as for the Blue screens, and other issues.
> Do you have to restart the system? Or does it recover on it's own.
> 
> I would recommend pulling the plug on the unit, wait about 60s... and then start it back up again.


It recovers on it's own after 6-8 seconds. Audio first then video a second or two later. I did the unplug-reboot before but it was a number of software downloads ago. Maybe I'll give it another shot.

If DTV could a) fix the bugs, b) add dual-live buffers, and c) allow me to set up some sort of season pass for my ST teams I would not only be happy, I would order the NASCAR pit pass thingy for the wifey (who loves NASCAR but can't see the point of the pit-pass thing without dual live buffers...) As it stands now there's 3 weeks in a row where one thing or another on this box made me miss the Chiefs game. If ST is the main reason I'm with DTV, and I can't reliably record and watch my ST games...well...

Thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## drjenk (Sep 10, 2004)

jfm said:


> I first posted this on the Record thread. After verifying I have version 0x104, Earl asked me to post it here so it could be tracked. This problem started for me after receiving the 0x104 download -
> 
> When trying to add 30 minutes to a show that was previously set to record on the To Do List, after I enter Stop: 30 Minutes Later and select Update from the Record screen, I end up with a "Please wait..." screen that never ends. Once in this mode, the Back and Exit buttons don't work and I have to cycle power on the HR20.


This exact scenario happened to me, but I still had 0xfa. This was about a week ago. I still have 0xfa, I did the same thing today, and it worked fine. I was able to add an hour to a scheduled football game. So it seems intermittent. I realize this is a 0x104 thread, but I felt it worth mentioning.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

RobertDeckman said:


> The channel changing? I really didn't notice any improvement. Grey screen then the channel pops in.
> 
> The horrible pink play icon seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Maybe my amazement about the software working is similar to the feeling I get just after I have my car washed and waxed -- it just seems to drive soooo much better.


Robert, it sounds like you might have "Native" resolution enabled, which takes a little longer to figure out what resolution the individual signal is set for. Maybe change it to 720P or 1080i.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any you have CBS East? While in LA?
> Don't count on that much longer.


We don't get CBS East in LA, maybe that was his problem. HR20 lets you schedule a recording on it, but when the time comes there is nothing to record.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, I was kidding (Re: Spaceballs)
> 
> We won't know any more about where the roll-out is going, until Late Monday/Tuesday at best





thekochs said:


> Sorry for dumb post.....I assume you are kidding about the above to force 0x104 ?
> I've not tried 02468 code since I'm guessing East Coast won't see until when ?
> 
> Thanks, Earl.


I have tried the 02468 code to force an update, never has worked for me (tried when component and HDMI selected). I just wait until it downloads. The receiver will get it when its id is sent.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

fullcourt81 said:


> Robert, it sounds like you might have "Native" resolution enabled, which takes a little longer to figure out what resolution the individual signal is set for. Maybe change it to 720P or 1080i.


I've read from others that "native on" or "native off" doesn't really matter anymore since 0xFA. It's slow regardless.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

iacas said:


> I've read from others that "native on" or "native off" doesn't really matter anymore since 0xFA. It's slow regardless.


Affirmative. I use "native off" and it's 3-4 seconds before the channels change (with gray screen in the interim).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have tried the 02468 code to force an update, never has worked for me (tried when component and HDMI selected). I just wait until it downloads. The receiver will get it when its id is sent.


I need to change my remote from RF to IR before I can force an update, but you can't force 0x104.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> I need to change my remote from RF to IR before I can force an update, but you can't force 0x104.


Huh. I don't need to change mine.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Manual record as in:
> I would recommend pulling the plug on the unit, wait about 60s... and then start it back up again.


I only had my box about two weeks before 0x104 upgrade, so experience is limited. But before 0x104 I never had to do a Red Button Reset, since 0x104, I've had to do it three times. Once hung doing search for Red W, Sports, Hockey while recording one program and watching another recording. Another hang when trying to add 30 minutes to a show that was previously set to record on the To Do List, after I enter Stop: 30 Minutes Later and select Update from the Record screen, I end up with a "Please wait..." screen that never ends. Last reset was due all recordings having blank screen (even ones I had previously watched) and FF/RW didn't clear, after Reset, they were all watchable except the one being recorded at the time of the reset disappeared from the List.

Does pulling the plug do more than Red Button Reset?

----------------------------
Sony 60A2000
HDMI, Component, OTA
0x104


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

It let's some of the hardware which might retain a charge for a few seconds have the opportunity to discharge. I'm more of a software geek; but, that's my understanding from all the hardware types who hang out here.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

First post from a "newby." 

I have been using the HR20 for several months. Until a few weeks ago, I was able to record series from the guide screen with two presses of the remote's record button. Currently I can record a single episode with one press and eliminate the recording with three presses. However, I no longer have the ability to record multiple episodes with two presses.

Has this function been removed in one of the earlier updates? If not, any suggestions on how to remedy this problem (I have pulled the power cord for 15 seconds and then reattached it with no effect)?

Forgive me if this is a naive question. I greatly appreciate the knowledge and enthusiasm of my now-fellow posters. Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

je4755 said:


> First post from a "newby."
> 
> I have been using the HR20 for several months. Until a few weeks ago, I was able to record series from the guide screen with two presses of the remote's record button. Currently I can record a single episode with one press and eliminate the recording with three presses. However, I no longer have the ability to record multiple episodes with two presses.
> 
> ...


No, that function has not been removed from the system.
Can you confirm what software verison you are on?

Have you tried rebooting the system to see if it restores the functionality?
Have you check to see if maybe you already had the item as a Series Link (check your prioritizer).
What show was it? Some shows can not be setup as a Series LInk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

je4755 said:


> I have been using the HR20 for several months. Until a few weeks ago, I was able to record series from the guide screen with two presses of the remote's record button. Currently I can record a single episode with one press and eliminate the recording with three presses. However, I no longer have the ability to record multiple episodes with two presses.
> Has this function been removed in one of the earlier updates? If not, any suggestions on how to remedy this problem (I have pulled the power cord for 15 seconds and then reattached it with no effect)?
> Forgive me if this is a naive question. I greatly appreciate the knowledge and enthusiasm of my now-fellow posters. Thanks!


I've seen the same thing with mine. I think it has to do with the guide info. When the unit "gets" more of the guide info for your program, you can do the double press & setup a seres link. Or go back to your program after a few days and then you can [or at least I can].


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any you have CBS East? While in LA?
> Don't count on that much longer.


I think the OP was referring to channel 380, not 80. The SHVERA allows the grandfathering of distant SD networks from NYC, but not HD networks. I have written waivers from all four LA stations and still have 380, 382, 386 and 388. Of course DirecTV in NOT obligated to provide them, but I expect to receive them as long as DirecTV carries them nation-wide.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> It let's some of the hardware which might retain a charge for a few seconds have the opportunity to discharge. I'm more of a software geek; but, that's my understanding from all the hardware types who hang out here.


That is the big difference. As someone who builds custom computer systems for fun, I can tell you that between the various components and power supply it takes most computers about 15-30 seconds to fully shutdown from a power perspective. Many system boards have LEDs to simply indicate the presence of power, and when you watch these they stay lit for a while even if you pull the plug.

I would anticipate that any advanced electronic device like the HR20 would be comparable. So there is definitely some degree of difference.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

This thread was for the discussion of issues with 0x104, and I'm kind of surprised at how little discussion has gone on regarding that release. I know it was a small subset of users that received the initial rollout, but I've only seen a handful of posts directly relating to the release.

Have the folks who received the update seen that much improvement? Or is it just too small of an audience?? I'm kind of anxious to get the new release as I hope it will rid our unit of the last few demons that possess it from time to time, and would really like some feedback on how it's been going for those with the release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> This thread was for the discussion of issues with 0x104, and I'm kind of surprised at how little discussion has gone on regarding that release. I know it was a small subset of users that received the initial rollout, but I've only seen a handful of posts directly relating to the release.
> 
> Have the folks who received the update seen that much improvement? Or is it just too small of an audience?? I'm kind of anxious to get the new release as I hope it will rid our unit of the last few demons that possess it from time to time, and would really like some feedback on how it's been going for those with the release.


It is a very small subset... and then mix in that this is a smaller subset of that subset....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> That is the big difference. As someone who builds custom computer systems for fun, I can tell you that between the various components and power supply it takes most computers about 15-30 seconds to fully shutdown from a power perspective. Many system boards have LEDs to simply indicate the presence of power, and when you watch these they stay lit for a while even if you pull the plug.
> I would anticipate that any advanced electronic device like the HR20 would be comparable. So there is definitely some degree of difference.


Taking this a step further, I have seen where a chip will store a charge much longer. When "the flip flops" end up in the wrong state, I have needed to wait several days for the charge to bleed off, before a board is back to a "normal" state.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Earl:

Haven't seen this reported yet.....

While watching NFL ST I add all the active channels to my Custom 2 list and use the "channel up" button to go to the next game. 

Occasionally when I hit the channel up button the box begins rapidly scrolling through all the channels in the list in an apparent endless loop, not landing on a channel. 

When I hit the channel down button it stops on the next channel and works normal again for some period of time.
Sometimes only happens once on a Sunday and on other times happens three or four times.
This condition has been there prior to the past two or three updates.

Agrivating but not a deal breaker.

J C


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is a very small subset... and then mix in that this is a smaller subset of that subset....


Yeah, seems a lot of folks from Northern California post here and those voices weren't heard this time around. Of course, some of you may think that's a good thing :lol:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Earl:
> 
> Haven't seen this reported yet.....
> 
> ...


When in "rapid up scroll" mode, if you cover the end of the remote does it continue? Just trying to eliminate a problem with the remote.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, that function has not been removed from the system.
> Can you confirm what software verison you are on?
> 
> Have you tried rebooting the system to see if it restores the functionality?
> ...


Earl: Rebooted (which should have been an obvious option to me but I guess I remain "DVR-challenged") and now working fine. In this regard, I have been fortunate to experience only occasional freezes/recording oddities mentioned in multiple threads.

Still on version 0xfa; presumably the latest update has not reached the Monterey Peninsula as of Monday AM.

In any event, thanks so much to you and "veryoldschool" for your expeditious and helpful responses.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jfm said:


> I only had my box about two weeks before 0x104 upgrade, so experience is limited. But before 0x104 I never had to do a Red Button Reset, since 0x104, I've had to do it three times. Once hung doing search for Red W, Sports, Hockey while recording one program and watching another recording. Another hang when trying to add 30 minutes to a show that was previously set to record on the To Do List, after I enter Stop: 30 Minutes Later and select Update from the Record screen, I end up with a "Please wait..." screen that never ends. Last reset was due all recordings having blank screen (even ones I had previously watched) and FF/RW didn't clear, after Reset, they were all watchable except the one being recorded at the time of the reset disappeared from the List.
> 
> Does pulling the plug do more than Red Button Reset?
> 
> ...


I apologize to all if I'm missing the discussion on this, but can anyone tell me (or point me to the link) if the new update has fixed the Manual Record problem?

On the East Coast, I have FA. I was away this weekend; the HR20 recorded everything I set (about 5 or 6 shows, MP4 & MP2 HD, most 2 rec. at the same time), except a manual record of an SD ST game. This was not entirely unexpected, given what I'd read here, but it's the first record failure I've had since I got this HR20 in late Sept. (except for a couple of early failures that seemed to be nationwide). Perhaps I should have started a couple of minutes late to allow the program to kick in, but the SD channels usually show the pregame, so that shouldn't have been an issue.

So again, has this problem been fixed?


----------



## avatar230 (Oct 18, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> This thread was for the discussion of issues with 0x104, and I'm kind of surprised at how little discussion has gone on regarding that release. I know it was a small subset of users that received the initial rollout, but I've only seen a handful of posts directly relating to the release.
> 
> Have the folks who received the update seen that much improvement? Or is it just too small of an audience?? I'm kind of anxious to get the new release as I hope it will rid our unit of the last few demons that possess it from time to time, and would really like some feedback on how it's been going for those with the release.


I've had problems with my HR20 in the past and have been very pleased with x104. OTA has been working flawlessly, and my unit hasn't had a partial or unwatchable recording in a couple of weeks now. Hope I'm not jumping the gun by saying this, but x104 has been working very well for me thus far.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

O.K., I did a full reset and reformat. That took awhile...anyway, I used the HR20 for a full day on Sunday for football and the Lakers in HD. What a pain...this thing froze up three times during the 49ers game, they are terrible and so was the picture, no Fox HD in MP4 in Sacramento. During the resets I used the ATSC tuner in my TV to watch the game in HD. Still no ox10whatever we are on now yet. Still no OTA for the HR20 for me yet. Channel changing is SLOW, so slow...and hitting the record button to set up series links did not work. I did get it to work in the prioritizer. Those tabs are such a pain. Hard to navigate to them. I'm really trying to give it a chance, but each time I do, I go back and simply hook up my HR10 and it's all good. I like TIVO, but if the HR20 was just:

1)dependable
2)had OTA, I know it's on the way..
3)and dual live buffers (DLB!)

it wouldn't be that bad. I like the fact that the menus can be up with the little picture up in the corner, but who is really watching a show and trying to manipulate the menu. 

For all of you dual live buffer fans like me, try watching the Lakers(or any other team) in HD while toggling back to the NBC Sunday Night game in HD. Can't do it very easily with the HR20. You can try to pause and then switch, but my experience is that only holds some of the time. Other times, when I switch back it starts all over again. That really sucks, especially when on the HR10 all you have to do is hit the down button... I miss that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> O.K., no Fox HD in MP4 in Sacramento. miss that.


I have Fox [40] HD from Sacramento.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mlobitz said:


> O.K., I did a full reset and reformat. That took awhile...anyway, I used the HR20 for a full day on Sunday for football and the Lakers in HD. What a pain...this thing froze up three times during the 49ers game, they are terrible and so was the picture, no Fox HD in MP4 in Sacramento. During the resets I used the ATSC tuner in my TV to watch the game in HD. Still no ox10whatever we are on now yet. Still no OTA for the HR20 for me yet. Channel changing is SLOW, so slow...and hitting the record button to set up series links did not work. I did get it to work in the prioritizer. Those tabs are such a pain. Hard to navigate to them. I'm really trying to give it a chance, but each time I do, I go back and simply hook up my HR10 and it's all good. I like TIVO, but if the HR20 was just:
> 
> 1)dependable
> 2)had OTA, I know it's on the way..
> ...


If you did the full system format then:

1) Either something is failing in the signal distribution between the dish and the unit.
2) There is something physically wrong with the unit. I would definently contact DirecTV and try to have the system replaced...

As you should not be having the volume of issues you are having, especially right a full system format.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I have Fox [40] HD from Sacramento.


Check again my friend, not in Mpeg4. It's OTA or bust, unless you have the latest ox104 update, which I do not.:nono:


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you did the full system format then:
> 
> 1) Either something is failing in the signal distribution between the dish and the unit.
> 2) There is something physically wrong with the unit. I would definently contact DirecTV and try to have the system replaced...
> ...


I'm on it now...the only reason I am reluctant to call D* is that it took two months to get the box I have now. Remember me, the "Ironwood Communications can go H*LL" OP. Still stinging from that... I'm pretty sure the box is bad, figures...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> Check again my friend, not in Mpeg4. It's OTA or bust, unless you have the latest ox104 update, which I do not.:nono:


I added it last week in MPEG-4


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mlobitz said:


> I'm on it now...the only reason I am reluctant to call D* is that it took two months to get the box I have now. Remember me, the "Ironwood Communications can go H*LL" OP. Still stinging from that... I'm pretty sure the box is bad, figures...


It is possible that you could get them to ship it to you this time..
(Just explain your past experience), and since it is a "replacement"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is possible that you could get them to ship it to you this time..
> (Just explain your past experience), and since it is a "replacement"


I had the lamest experience with Ironwood & D* drop shipped a replacement with no involvement from Ironwood.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

tripled14 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to all this HD technology stuff, so if I say something dumb don't rip me too hard. I recently upgraded to an H20, HDMI connection would not work, so I bought an HR20, HDMI works now, but my audio only on HD channels cuts in and out. I talked to Directv tech help for about 2 hours and they couldn't tell me the problem. Anyone heard of this problem and/or any suggestions. I have a samsung hl-s5086w


I have the same model set that you do and I have not had any issues with the HDMI connection other than the occasional audio sync problem, which I am fairly certain is a D* issue.

You may want to look into a new box or try the reformat option.

P.S. I have experienced the audio drop-out issue but that was prior to connecting via HDMI. I was connected via component at the time.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I added it last week in MPEG-4


You added it? How did you do that? News to me as I tried to watch the 49er game yesterday on Fox 40. The only Fox is the SD version coming over the Sat. The HR10 has it on the OTA, but not the HR20. FOX 40 in Sacramento does not have an MPEG4 feed coming over the Sat. Only ABC, NBC and CBS, maybe PBS, but I don't think even that is up in MPEG4. We are only 1 of 2 cities, with MPEG4 up and running without FOX. Again, unless something changed, but I don't think it did.


----------



## Sickler (Sep 6, 2006)

I've had the box since August and I'm one of the folks who has never had an issue with the box. Has done what it was supposed to out the gate. However I received the OTA update (whever it went out) and since then, I've noticed a couple of issues, the last culminating in a reset (not red button).

FF/30 Slip became VERY jerky. It would FF for a few seconds. Pause. FF. Pause. FF Pause. Not the smooth FF since 0FA I believe. This was live/buffer and VOD.

Response to trick play was very delayed. Click Slip and it would slip after 2 seconds or so.

Then yesterday, I noticed a bunch of "black screen" channels. I didn't try them all, but locals were fine. 307 was black. National feeds of CBS/NBC were all black. No audio either. Comedy Central I think was a black screen as well.

I checked signals strength and all were 90+. Reset the box and all came back and FF/Slip is smooth again. 

Other than updates, the box has never been reset. I'll keep an eye out, to see if the trick play and sluggishness reappears, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

On another note. OTA setup was a breeze. I literally have a set of rabbit ears and pulled in all the locals. Plus PBS HD.. pretty cool.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> FOX 40 in Sacramento does not have an MPEG4 feed coming over the Sat.


DirecTV disagrees.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> You added it? How did you do that? News to me as I tried to watch the 49er game yesterday on Fox 40. The only Fox is the SD version coming over the Sat. The HR10 has it on the OTA, but not the HR20. FOX 40 in Sacramento does not have an MPEG4 feed coming over the Sat. Only ABC, NBC and CBS, maybe PBS, but I don't think even that is up in MPEG4. We are only 1 of 2 cities, with MPEG4 up and running without FOX. Again, unless something changed, but I don't think it did.


Maybe it wasn't working this weekend, but I noticed a week or two ago that it was on the list KTXL [HD 40] & SA40 [SD] & added it to my custom guide. I just looked at it & there is a problem with the D* signal right now, but I watched "Standoff" last week on it. I wish they would add KVIE-DT.


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Earl:
> 
> Haven't seen this reported yet.....
> 
> ...


I came across this very same issue about 3 (5?) software versions ago. I've only had it happen when my favorites list is very short (like 5 channels or less). Mine is also with ST, so it's possible that's related--maybe the SuperFan interactive stuff affects it somehow?

It seems to be tied into the lag between channel change and channel tune in. On mine, the channel will pause as if it's trying to tune in the channel, and then it will start looping.

As you say, annoying, but not a big deal.


----------



## mlobitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV disagrees.


no go on the link, but I did see that they added it on the chart on the D* website, HOWEVER...I haven't seen it on the guide on the HR20. I will try it again. If so...my bad...it just wasn't there the last time I checked yesterday.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

EARL,
Anyword on when the update will resume?

You said you should know more today.

Will they resume tonight???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> EARL,
> Anyword on when the update will resume?
> 
> You said you should know more today.
> ...


I have not gotten an update yet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> no go on the link, but I did see that they added it on the chart on the D* website, HOWEVER...I haven't seen it on the guide on the HR20. I will try it again. If so...my bad...it just wasn't there the last time I checked yesterday.


FOX [40] is back up in MPEG-4


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Sickler said:


> I've had the box since August and I'm one of the folks who has never had an issue with the box. Has done what it was supposed to out the gate. However I received the OTA update (whever it went out) and since then, I've noticed a couple of issues, the last culminating in a reset (not red button).


What kind of reset was it if not a red-button reset?


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've had the new software for a week. I must admit that I have not done much experimenting, but so far no problems here in LA. Smooth integration of OTA in guide, record, etc. I appreciate having PBS, WB and other stations available for record. Still get minor sound and vision cutouts, but less than before. I don't know if this affects OTA recordings yet. 
Will continue to watch, but have limited time to experiment. I have not noticed that the OTA recordings take more disk space, since I have my season passes still set the old way. I set several recording for local PBS, so will see how that goes.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

hfhlt004 said:


> I've had the new software for a week. I must admit that I have not done much experimenting, but so far no problems here in LA. Smooth integration of OTA in guide, record, etc. I appreciate having PBS, WB and other stations available for record. Still get minor sound and vision cutouts, but less than before. I don't know if this affects OTA recordings yet.
> Will continue to watch, but have limited time to experiment. I have not noticed that the OTA recordings take more disk space, since I have my season passes still set the old way. I set several recording for local PBS, so will see how that goes.


The OTA recordings are MPEG2 as are the non local HD channels, this why the take up more HDD space. the locals in HD are MPEG4


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

hfhlt004 said:


> I've had the new software for a week. I must admit that I have not done much experimenting, but so far no problems here in LA. Smooth integration of OTA in guide, record, etc. I appreciate having PBS, WB and other stations available for record. Still get minor sound and vision cutouts, but less than before. I don't know if this affects OTA recordings yet.
> Will continue to watch, but have limited time to experiment. I have not noticed that the OTA recordings take more disk space, since I have my season passes still set the old way. I set several recording for local PBS, so will see how that goes.


MAN YOU HAVE THE OTA UPDATE ! Quit that JOB and get to testing!!!!

LOL!

Congrats ! I hope it starts to move East ! I have been watching the map @ http://www.redh.com/hr20/release/ like a four year old watching for Santa !

I long for any improvement to my HR20.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Just got off the phone with retention checking on a referral credit, while on I asked about the new update, she asked where I lived and she said hold on she said are you talking about 0X104, I said yes, I said do you have a date for the update, she said LA market, 12/7 remaining markets and time zones mid December 06.
She then read out the release notes.

So sounds like this week! Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm still on 0xFA. I'm not talking about the manual padding, I'm talking about the automatic padding when you press the record button in the guide. Every show we have watched lately has missed the first 30 seconds or so and stopped a good 30 sec to 1 minute early. I have checked the clock and it was only 4 seconds off. 

Given the variance in the clocks and the propensity of the networks to start and end shows at different times, why doesn't this box start early and end late by 1 minute or so. I never had the problem with my Ultimate TV, but then I didn't have alot of these problems with the UTV:lol:


----------



## BrianL (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, hopefully that was the last weekend before I get 0x104. I have an HD DVR but I get to choose HD -or- DVR each week. I usually watch the locals OTA so I can see the games in HD (except Sunday night and Monday night of course), but I give up the DVR functionality doing that. It will be nice to finally have HD -and- DVR so I can see the plays I miss when the inevitable interruptions come (and see recorded games in HD when I have to be out of the house during the games).


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

I know this question has been asked, but I can't seem to find the answer: Does the new version provide a "jump back" when you press "play after "ff"? ( I understand Tivo has a patent for this)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> I know this question has been asked, but I can't seem to find the answer: Does the new version provide a "jump back" when you press "play after "ff"? ( I understand Tivo has a patent for this)


No, and we'll probably never see it, because of the reason you listed.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> No, and we'll probably never see it, because of the reason you listed.


Thanks...how about the "jump back" button.......is the 6 second or so jump back more consistent when going from ff'ing?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Thanks...how about the "jump back" button.......is the 6 second or so jump back more consistent when going from ff'ing?


I don't have 0x104 yet, but they say that it is.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

opelap said:


> I'm still on 0xFA. I'm not talking about the manual padding, I'm talking about the automatic padding when you press the record button in the guide. Every show we have watched lately has missed the first 30 seconds or so and stopped a good 30 sec to 1 minute early. I have checked the clock and it was only 4 seconds off.
> 
> Given the variance in the clocks and the propensity of the networks to start and end shows at different times, why doesn't this box start early and end late by 1 minute or so. I never had the problem with my Ultimate TV, but then I didn't have alot of these problems with the UTV:lol:


I never had the UTV, but I've had to manually pad since the days of my first VCR, seems like a thousand years ago. 

One advantage of the HR20 over the HR10 is the ability to set the recording defaults you want to keep, which includes padding on start and stop. I like that feature!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Sickler said:


> I've had the box since August and I'm one of the folks who has never had an issue with the box. Has done what it was supposed to out the gate. However I received the OTA update (whever it went out) and since then, I've noticed a couple of issues, the last culminating in a reset (not red button).
> 
> Then yesterday, I noticed a bunch of "black screen" channels. I didn't try them all, but locals were fine. 307 was black. National feeds of CBS/NBC were all black. No audio either. Comedy Central I think was a black screen as well.
> 
> I checked signals strength and all were 90+. Reset the box and all came back and FF/Slip is smooth again.


I only had the HR20 for two weeks prior to 0x104 update. No resets prior to 0x104 update, have had to reset 4 times this week since 0x104. Each time it has been a different condition (hang during search, hang trying to add 30 minute pad to recording, playback blank). Today's reset was the same as you described - I only could view the MPEG4 stations, all stations 75 and above were black, no sound. Checked signal strength - all normal. This time I did an unplug of HR20 for a minute, disconnect HDMI input, then power application, per previous suggestions. I'm starting to get dispirit.

I'm curious if others are experiencing more instability since 0x104 update?


----------



## tripled14 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> I have the same model set that you do and I have not had any issues with the HDMI connection other than the occasional audio sync problem, which I am fairly certain is a D* issue.
> 
> You may want to look into a new box or try the reformat option.
> 
> P.S. I have experienced the audio drop-out issue but that was prior to connecting via HDMI. I was connected via component at the time.


Thanks Kape. I talked to D* and they are sending me a new box.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the 'Call Your Phone Service provider for Caller Id' error tonight during an incoming phone call. I’ve never had this issue before. I went into settings to make sure it was enable (which it was). I then ran the systems test, the phone connection failed. I picked up the phone to confirm it was working (which it was). I then cycled the HR20’s power, it didn’t help. After I restarted the recorded via the setup menu the phone connection & caller ID worked fine. Anyone else have this problem with 0x104?


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I got the 'Call Your Phone Service provider for Caller Id' error tonight during an incoming phone call. I've never had this issue before. I went into settings to make sure it was enable (which it was). I then ran the systems test, the phone connection failed. I picked up the phone to confirm it was working (which it was). I then cycled the HR20's power, it didn't help. After I restarted the recorded via the setup menu the phone connection & caller ID worked fine. Anyone else have this problem with 0x104?


I just had the same problem tonight. Since it was the first time I've seen it I deceided to wait for the next call. That call displayed OK.

BTW I'm wondering if Ox104 will only be released to the people that already have it and Ox??? will be the next release that comes down to another subset of users.

If so, the majority of us could not be getting OTA for some time because of D* conservative release stratigy. Just an ugly thought ................


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

DishDog said:


> BTW I'm wondering if Ox104 will only be released to the people that already have it and Ox??? will be the next release that comes down to another subset of users.
> 
> If so, the majority of us could not be getting OTA for some time because of D* conservative release stratigy. Just an ugly thought ................


DishDog, you are inciting to virtual riot! Shame on you for posting the same nasty thought in so many places.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

richlife said:


> DishDog, you are inciting to virtual riot! Shame on you for posting the same nasty thought in so many places.


Bad, bad DishDog!


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I got the 'Call Your Phone Service provider for Caller Id' error tonight during an incoming phone call. I've never had this issue before. I went into settings to make sure it was enable (which it was). I then ran the systems test, the phone connection failed. I picked up the phone to confirm it was working (which it was). I then cycled the HR20's power, it didn't help. After I restarted the recorded via the setup menu the phone connection & caller ID worked fine. Anyone else have this problem with 0x104?


Same here tonight in SFV. But I just got a blank screen and no message. I unpluged for an hour and then plugged in. All seemed OK, and tonights programs recorded OK. Strange. I've had activated OTA two days ago, but I don't think that had anything to do with it.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> I never had the UTV, but I've had to manually pad since the days of my first VCR, seems like a thousand years ago.
> 
> One advantage of the HR20 over the HR10 is the ability to set the recording defaults you want to keep, which includes padding on start and stop. I like that feature!
> 
> ...


The problem with manual padding is it could cause conflicts. UTV was smart enough to start one minute early and finish 5 minutes late on all shows unless it would cause a conflict. Then it would just start/stop on time. Tremendous feature, never missed beginning or end of any show.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

opelap said:


> I'm still on 0xFA. I'm not talking about the manual padding, I'm talking about the automatic padding when you press the record button in the guide. Every show we have watched lately has missed the first 30 seconds or so and stopped a good 30 sec to 1 minute early. I have checked the clock and it was only 4 seconds off.
> 
> Given the variance in the clocks and the propensity of the networks to start and end shows at different times, why doesn't this box start early and end late by 1 minute or so. I never had the problem with my Ultimate TV, but then I didn't have alot of these problems with the UTV:lol:


I still have FA, and I have padding (though I'm not sure if it comes through consistently). For example, Sunday I recorded 60 Mins and Amazing Race, the latter with a 1-hour pad to allow for NFL overrun. When the 60 Min recording ended, I deleted it and started Amazing Race, which began with the last 5-10 seconds of what I had just seen on the previous recording. I did have to rewind first to make sure I was at the start, but that may be because I hit PLAY on every recording when I came home Sun night to check the time banner and make sure all had recorded.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm still using 0xfa, but this morning when I tuned to NBC there was no sound. Checked for update, nope. Then changed to my H20. Still no sound. Next went to OTA & there was two channel instead of 5.1. After some time the station fix their problem & it came back in 5.1. Back to MPEG-4 and the sound was there.
I post this because some of the audio dropouts that have been posted may not be the HR-20 or 0x104, but the stations themselves. Those that have [separate] OTA tuners would be the only ones to know if: it's the HR-20, D*, or the station causing the problem. Just what happened this morning, YMMV.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl have you gotten anyword today on when the update will resume?

Can we expect it to be released tonight?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Earl have you gotten anyword today on when the update will resume?
> 
> Can we expect it to be released tonight?


No, I have not gotten an update.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

jamielee said:


> Earl have you gotten anyword today on when the update will resume?
> 
> Can we expect it to be released tonight?


Yeah Earl, time for some good old fashioned bean spilling..


----------



## keithki (Oct 25, 2006)

I've been doing some testing with OTA and reporting in the "West Coast OTA Reports" thread. Someone suggested that I bring up my findings in this thread.

I first reported that I could not record two OTA broadcasts at the same time. Though it seemed that both programs were recording, the second program would disappear from My Playlist upon stopping. At the time, there were no problems recording any combination of channels other than OTA/OTA. Other than this, everything was working just fine.

Last night, I decided to try a red button reset, since no one else (except one) seemed to have the same problem I was having. I attempted to record two OTA broadcasts once more, and to my delight both recorded perfectly. However, I now had a new problem:

When the unit rebooted, about half of my OTA channels were no longer coming in. As I flipped around among the OTA channels, most of them started to tune back in except CBS (2-1) and KTLA (5-1, 5-5). I tried another red button reset and resetting the OTA settings, but had no luck. Though the screen was just black with no video and no audio, I thought to try recording to see what would happen. It records!! But with a catch. For CBS (2-1), when I go back to play the recording, it will just be a black screen until I Fast Forward, Rewind, or Pause (only those three). After hitting one of those buttons, the program plays just fine. KTLA (5-1, 5-5) is a slightly different story--the same thing happens as with a CBS recording, but after hitting Fast Forward, Rewind, or Pause, the picture shows up, but no audio.

Amidst all of this, I went back to record two OTA broadcasts and the initial problem came back. The second program would appear to record, but then be removed from My Playlist upon stopping the recording. Doing a red button reset would bring the programs back. I then tried recording a combination of satellite broadcast and OTA. This time, however, I had the same problem as recording OTA/OTA.

As you can imagine, I was quite confused [Though I may have found the problem--keep reading]

This morning, I found that KTLA (5-1, 5-5) was now coming in crystal clear. CBS (2-1) is still not showing anything. With some more testing though, I MAY have found the source of programs recording, then disappearing, then reappearing after a red button reset. It seems that this only happens when I don't record a program long enough. The fact that the second program keeps disappearing makes sense, because it's always the shorter of the two recordings. I'll post back when I'm POSITIVE this is the problem. But as of now, it seems that ALL combinations of program recording works (OTA/OTA, OTA/MPG4 OTA/SAT, SAT/SAT, MPG4/MPG4)

Other key points:

When I first received OTA capability, ALL channels including CBS were coming in crystal clear.

OTA signals show 97% and 100%

Though I have experienced a lot of the common problems with the HR20, this is the first update that's given me any real issues (possibly because I've been anticipating OTA and have been performing more recording tests than usual).

If this is confusing you, imagine how I felt during all the testing.

Keith


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

Can we get someone to check the new updated history feature after this testing?


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

> If this is confusing you, imagine how I felt during all the testing.


 I have a headache, but thanks very much for the input. Let us know what you find further. :eek2: :scratch: :ewww:


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back from playing with the grandkids with great anticipation for the announcement from Earl...


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been using 0x104 for a few days now. After the update I had to reset both of my HR20's. One was locked up completely with no response. The other basically operated normally but with no signal. If that makes sense.

Anyways, they have operated fine since the reset. Another user mentioned the ability to press the record button twice on a program and it would record that series. I had done this in the past and it would record each new episode of Dexter, Weeds, etc. I used this feature on Sleeper Cell and it has been recording each and every episode new and old. I press the record twice on the new episode, not just any episode.

A small problem, and it may be user error. But just thought I would share.

As for OTA, not cabled to use it and I have the locals on the dish anyway.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I talked to Directv today and they said for my area, Grand Rapids, MI., I would be receiving the update on 12/15/06.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

tadam said:


> I talked to Directv today and they said for my area, Grand Rapids, MI., I would be receiving the update on 12/15/06.


That sounds misleading due to the fact Earl has stated that updates usually don't come on a Friday, unless certain situations arise.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BuckeyeNut said:


> That sounds misleading due to the fact Earl has stated that updates usually don't come on a Friday, unless certain situations arise.


But we have had an update on Friday night/Saturday morning before. So it's not unprecedented.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

True, not unprecedented. One never knows D* reasoning. I hope your info was correct.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> But we have had an update on Friday night/Saturday morning before. So it's not unprecedented.


It's happened once, and I can tell you that was very rare... and had a purpose.

There is no "set dates"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's happened once, and I can tell you that was very rare... and had a purpose.
> 
> There is no "set dates"


Ironically, I had to travel today to Southern CA on business, and had lunch with my D*TV insider. In addition to sharing some insight on neat things coming down the pike in the near future, he said I should plan to get OTA later this week, if the tentative plans hold up. As Earl has mentioned, these things have tentative dates, not firm dates.

It's beginning to look alot like Xmas....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

All I want for christmas is my O T A, My O T A, My O T A, All I want for christmas...
you all know the tune :lol:


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

I am a 64 year old kid.... and I love for Christmas to come early.... How about 10 to 15 days early !!!!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

you may want OTA for your stocking stuffers
But im looking for my dual line buffers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's happened once, and I can tell you that was very rare... and had a purpose.
> 
> There is no "set dates"


That was my install date IIRC, Sat, 9/16


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

First non playback bug on a recording today with this update - nbc 83 at 9pm pst


----------



## drjenk (Sep 10, 2004)

If not, I would like to make a formal request. Please get this working. Is this on the radar anywhere? I'd like to have "UFC" record all shows on only the channels I receive, not endless attempts to record pay per view reruns of the latest bouts. I'd really like to set up "seahawks" to auto-record, but I don't get NFL sunday ticket and it tries to record those, so I have disabled that. 
BTW, I have had no non-playable recordings for a while, and it seems postings related to that problem have gone down quite a bit, so kudos on that to the software devs.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

As I stated yesterday something coming "Very Soon". look for version
Ox108


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x104 was not released nationally.
0x108 was released in it's place.


----------

